# Let's talk about Richard Hammond. The twat.



## handy1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just heard on tv, mini Clarkeson has crashed ,filming doing 200+ mph.

no link yet

poor little fucker,not much time for him but.....


             H


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2006)

short report on this, here


----------



## zenie (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw it on the news too 

Fingers crossed for him I really like him


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 20, 2006)

Just saw it on BBC News site....

Poor bugger, hope he recovers ok.





eta: OOpss link removed cos same as spanglechicks.


----------



## handy1 (Sep 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> short report on this, here




Cheers S/C i'm shite at links


 H


----------



## Miscellaneous (Sep 20, 2006)

I quite liked him, he was funny presenting Brainiac.

Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> short report on this, here




There's more on that page now


----------



## souljacker (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't like the wee fella that much, but I hope he'll be OK.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't drive or like cars much, but I love the Top Gear tongue in cheek style and humour. Hope the wee man gets through this.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, thats gone and upset Miss FTC good and proper - she's a Brainiac fanatic and has a crush on diddy Richard. Poor bloke - hope he'll be ok


----------



## zenie (Sep 20, 2006)

What a way to go though




			
				beeb said:
			
		

> At 5.45pm this evening we received a report via the fire service of a male person trapped in what was described as an overturned *jet car *which had been driven on the airfield.



   

I'm thinking something like a dragster?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 20, 2006)

One good reason why the words 'jet' and 'car' should never be seen in conjunction.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 20, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What a way to go though
> 
> 
> 
> ...




According to Sky news he was trying for a landspeed record and had been hitting speedsof 280mph !

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1234566,00.html


----------



## paolo (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh bugger.

I'm not much interested in cars but the top gear crew have brightened up my evening many a time.


----------



## Wintermute (Sep 20, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I'm thinking something like a dragster?



Knowing Top Gear, it was probably a caravan. Or a tent. Very sad though, I hope he pulls through ok.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 20, 2006)

Never heard of him.  But all the same it isn't nice to hear of human suffering; hope he's OK whoever he is.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2006)

i don't watch top gear, but i watched the "should I worry about...?" series he did on bbc1.

particularly remember the MMR one.  seemed like a genuinely nice bloke.  two small kids.

let's hope he's ok.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 20, 2006)

10 o'clock news is still saying critical. don't think there's going to be a happy ending to this one


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, he did crash a jet car at 200mph+ and is in critical condition. Which is bad. But he apparently was regaining consciousness as they airlifted him out. Which is good, right?

Shit, I hope he's okay.  

SG


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 20, 2006)

I too am a closet Richard Hammond fan.


----------



## cesare (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope he recovers


----------



## D'wards (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't help but think that Clarkson is somehow responsible in a roundabout way, i have no evidence for it, but i reckon he either came up with it and insisted Hammond did it, or Hammond did it to try and impress him. But thats just my view.

Remember in the last series when Hammond turned over the van and before he even knew he was okay, Clarkson said "he could be dead", then did a piece to camera advertising for a replacement - this could very well come back to haunt him


----------



## brixtonvilla (Sep 20, 2006)

Nothing closeted about my liking for the chap - an articulate, likeable presenter. Also beats the shit out of that fat cunt Clarkson. Hope he's ok and back on our screens soon.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 20, 2006)

aww no! I proper like that dude


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 20, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I saw it on the news too
> 
> Fingers crossed for him I really like him



innit. I'm not really that bothered about cars but I really like Top Gear, and at least he doesn't hate Birmingham like Clarkson does. 

and you'd never get me into a car which was about to be zapped with 20000 volts, so big up the little guy...


----------



## xes (Sep 20, 2006)

Hope he pulls through,I like the little dude


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 20, 2006)

oh shit, hope he's ok


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 20, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> Hope he pulls through,I like the little dude


my sentiments exactly


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> I can't help but think that Clarkson is somehow responsible in a roundabout way, i have no evidence for it, but i reckon he either came up with it and insisted Hammond did it, or Hammond did it to try and impress him. But thats just my view.
> 
> Remember in the last series when Hammond turned over the van and before he even knew he was okay, Clarkson said "he could be dead", then did a piece to camera advertising for a replacement - this could very well come back to haunt him




in a way being the owner of the top gear format but there is no way that he wouldn't have know the dangers i mean it the engine from one of these 







i'd imagine it was this car 






which has previously broken land speed records http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/821539.stm

i'd assume that as they knew it was possible to do 300 pmh with the car would make me think that that's what they were going for at anything like a 2 mm bump or dip will throw the car up by anything up to 15 to 20 cm into the air if this was at the front that's more than enough to create lift which would flip the front of the car up.

Sadly this has happened before to Mercedes at LeMans and of course the famous water speed record attempt by Sir Donald Cambel who was killed in such an incident.  

It's one of the risks you know is there when you attempt things like this, it's never good news when one of the racing community TV personality or otherwise end's this way.

It prolly lends credence to the old racing adage that any accident you can walk away from is a good one.

very sad news.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2006)

news 24 have a preview of the sun headline which claims he was going at around 315 pmh and the telegraph say 280mph so i'd imagine it was going for the 300 mph....


----------



## TheDave (Sep 20, 2006)

Holy Shit that's terrible, I absolutely love that guy not so much on Braniac but on Top Gear he is hilarious. Has great energy and is very funny.


----------



## pk (Sep 20, 2006)

He's a fucking nutter, but I liked his style.

The missus is well upset about it, she quite fancies the little chap.

300 mph though... it's a bit like Irwin and his constant messing about with extremely dangerous things... do these people bother sorting out a pension or what?

Hope gets better, and stops driving too fast.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 20, 2006)

> It prolly lends credence to the old racing adage that any accident you can walk away from is a good one.



According to Sky News, friends at the scene reported that he did walk away from the accident. Apparently he got into the air ambulance under his own steam.*

*early days, story could well change...


----------



## dozzer (Sep 20, 2006)

Hope he did walk away, but the bbc reports say "critical"?!?

I HATE top gear... but like the wee guy. 

Hope he is ok...


----------



## Firky (Sep 20, 2006)

He has been taken to a neurological unit - so he may well be a cabbage if he wakes up.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 20, 2006)

bbc is describing his condition as stable now on news 24


----------



## xes (Sep 20, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> bbc is describing his condition as stable now on news 24


 indeed.

Does anyone else have an urge to mother him?


----------



## cesare (Sep 20, 2006)

That was an intresting post Garf to get the speed thing into perspective. Most I've ever reached in a car was about 110 mph and I scared myself with that tbh.

Keeping my fingers crossed for 'stable' meaning potential full recovery once he's out of the woods.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Hope he did walk away, but the bbc reports say "critical"?!?
> 
> I HATE top gear... but like the wee guy.
> 
> Hope he is ok...


if it was 230 mph then any form of stoppage is likely at best to smash you head full force off the steering wheel shatter your ribs at least... added to that any chance of the car flipping  or rolling once will lead to arms breaking shattered pelvis broken legs fingers feet ankles and of course internal injuries, if it flipped more than once then multiply that... 

A five point or seven point harness will hold you into the frame of the car assuming the frame stayed together to disperse the impact this care would likely not have a 'tub' safety cell it would have been a tublar steel chassis which would be able to absorb a great impact but there's a shit load of thrust which will need to dissapate most people are saying it was a 300mph attempt so that would literally throw you through the seat belts and cause if nothign else fucking great bruses if you have ever seen the crash test dummies when the seat belt is badly fitted and slack then you get the idea. 

It is widely beleived that Donald Campbell was split by his seat belt which lead to no body every being found... 

In better and less grousome news hammonds condition has been down graded to stable...

My guess head trama and chest damage if he makes it through the night then he's likely to survive But whether that's to the point of recovery where he will ever get back into a car, or even walk is another matter... he certainly would unlikely be driving for around 6 months if indeed he has broken anything and it may well put pay to any more racing events for him or even if he want's to ....


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 20, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> indeed.
> 
> Does anyone else have an urge to mother him?



I dunno about mother him xes


----------



## exosculate (Sep 20, 2006)

Not a big fan of Top Gear - but I do admire all the presenters on it on some levels . Especially like Clarksons vendetta against speed cameras. Arguing correctly that they are for revenue increasing rather than safety purposes. We need people like this.

Hope he is alright too as others have said.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 20, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> That was an intresting post Garf to get the speed thing into perspective. Most I've ever reached in a car was about 110 mph and I scared myself with that tbh.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for 'stable' meaning potential full recovery once he's out of the woods.


yeah i was scared the first time i hit 100 too  it's amazing sensation having driven a couple of F1 Cars out of season ( 1 season behind ) on silverstone at speeds in excess of 180 mph (before they killed the track with the lastest raft of 'improvements') i can tell you it's little short of shocking the way corners you know well tighten up very quickly.

Silverstone is a track i know like the back of my hand i have compleated more miles on that track than any other  in all confugreations in an F1 car though it was a totally different track my breaking points were different the turn in points different from even 120 or 140 mph as is to be expected but it still suprises you.  

At those types of speeds it also reminds you how fit (or in my case unfit) you have to be to control that level of power the tinyest miscalcuation will stick you off track and thats an error level which is narrower than the gap between these letters ... ll

I have to say that racing a transit for 3 hours track time is less grulling than compleating 10 laps at those speeds ...


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 20, 2006)

Live by the car, die by the car.


----------



## cesare (Sep 20, 2006)

That speed thing's addictive Garf I reckon. With me, I was driving on the M1 to a funeral, so my mind was completely off at a tangent - was only when my husband started to get a bit edgy that I looked at the clock and realised what I  was doing, and it was only then that I got scared. My brother was driving behind me and gave me a right earful (rightly so) at the next service station. The bugger scared himself off bike riding for a while at 130 mph & got called in and banned on a drivers day at Brands Hatch for over doing it so he had no business etc etc 

Was this stunt of RH's planned in advance? I haven't seen any build up to it as some sort of event/challenge. 

I really hope he makes it and full recovery.

edit: That stuff you were doing at Silverstone sounds cool, dunno that I could do that tbh. Mine's more of a subconcious foot down get there asap thing which I really have to watch when I'm driving (which isn't often)


----------



## gilroy (Sep 21, 2006)

Irwin last month, Hammond today, if the world understands that things happen in threes, Jeremy Kyle will be murdered live on telly by someone who failed a DNA test


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 21, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Live by the car, die by the car.


Thanks for that wonderful input.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2006)

I've never heard of him.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Thanks for that wonderful input.



It is like some shit you'd come out with!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> According to Sky news he was trying for a landspeed record and had been hitting speedsof 280mph !
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1234566,00.html



Ah, OK. To be honest the same side of me which says you should be able to do things like that because it's your own responsiblilty also says don't expect me to care if you kill yourself doing it.


----------



## gilroy (Sep 21, 2006)

Irwin was an animal botherer, Hammond was/is a car botherer and Kyle just bothers all men


----------



## xes (Sep 21, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I dunno about mother him xes


By mother him,I also ment put your hands down his pants 

(not that my mother ever did that!)


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 21, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Ah, OK. To be honest the same side of me which says you should be able to do things like that because it's your own responsiblilty also says don't expect me to care if you kill yourself doing it.



Ah well, at least everyone now knows what *Monkeygrinder's Organ* thinks.
Whew! Luckily, there is no compulsion to agree.

Fucking tedious cunt...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2006)

TheHoodedClaw said:
			
		

> Ah well, at least everyone now knows what *Monkeygrinder's Organ* thinks.
> Whew! Luckily, there is no compulsion to agree.
> 
> Fucking tedious cunt...



Er, no there isn't. 

I can't even be arsed to be annoyed by that to be honest. What's your point?


----------



## gilroy (Sep 21, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Er, no there isn't.
> 
> I can't even be arsed to be annoyed by that to be honest. What's your point?




er, Im assuming he meant your a tedious cunt....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> That speed thing's addictive Garf I reckon. With me, I was driving on the M1 to a funeral, so my mind was completely off at a tangent - was only when my husband started to get a bit edgy that I looked at the clock and realised what I  was doing, and it was only then that I got scared. My brother was driving behind me and gave me a right earful (rightly so) at the next service station. The bugger scared himself off bike riding for a while at 130 mph & got called in and banned on a drivers day at Brands Hatch for over doing it so he had no business etc etc
> 
> Was this stunt of RH's planned in advance? I haven't seen any build up to it as some sort of event/challenge.
> 
> ...



stick to a track for speed really it's not worth it on the road for a start the surface is not really good enough for anything mcuh above 100, neither are your tires.  

there's no skill in going fast on the public highway, none, just luck it only takes one person to change lanes and it's good night and god bless another smear on the ashphelt ...  

anyone will tell you that races that there's little you can do to control car in a spin at 100+ just sit and wait for it to stop... and there's a lot more furniture on a road than a track to stop suddenly...

that's with out considering the problems of the legality of it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Ah, OK. To be honest the same side of me which says you should be able to do things like that because it's your own responsiblilty also says don't expect me to care if you kill yourself doing it.


you could say that about anyone pushing boundaries of human existance though ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2006)

gilroy said:
			
		

> er, Im assuming he meant your a tedious cunt....



Well if I'm being attacked by two people who're that sharp I must be in trouble.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 21, 2006)

More info up on the Beeb:



> "They had just done one more run and were planning to finish when it veered off to the right.
> 
> "One of the parachutes had deployed but it went on to the grass and spun over and over before coming to a rest about 100 yards from us."
> 
> ...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5365676.stm


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

TheHoodedClaw said:
			
		

> Ah well, at least everyone now knows what *Monkeygrinder's Organ* thinks.
> Whew! Luckily, there is no compulsion to agree.
> 
> Fucking tedious cunt...



Silly and daft. You - not MO who's great and one of life's anti tedium prescriptions.


Bother us not with your silly stuff you meanie


----------



## Flashman (Sep 21, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Well if I'm being attacked by two people who're that sharp I must be in trouble.



Pair of noob cocksuckers on a wind up, fuck it.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

I bet if it was Clarkson who was in Hospital loads of people here couldn't of given a shit and would of called him a daft twat for doing it. What with him being openly anti-left and pro-car.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 21, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> It is like some shit you'd come out with!



I'm not _that_ bad.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 21, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I bet if it was Clarkson who was in Hospital loads of people here couldn't of given a shit and would of called him a daft twat for doing it. What with him being openly anti-left and pro-car.



They're all openly anti-left and pro car on Top Gear.

I certainly have a soft spot for Clarkson despite his political persona being an anathema to me.


----------



## gilroy (Sep 21, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Well if I'm being attacked by two people who're that sharp I must be in trouble.



wasn't attacking, thought you sounded a bit confused so was trying to clarify things, nice to be called sharp though, Iv always seen myself as in between blunt and sharp, serrated if you will.

Im sure Hammond will pull through though, according to one report he was talking to the ambulance guys...


----------



## jasoon (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope the wee lad is okay and isnt brain damaged or anything.  I doubt he'll want come baclk to the show after this and imagine the show will be revamped quite a bit after this


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you could say that about anyone pushing boundaries of human existance though ...



You could, probably. My point really is that if people choose to do insanely dangerous things, then that's up to them. I'd support their right to do that, it's their life. But if people do do that then the consequences if it goes wrong are their responsibility. 

I hope he gets better, but don't expect me to view it as a tragedy if he doesn't. He knew his behaviour was taking risks.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They're all openly anti-left and pro car on Top Gear.



Not to the same extent. 

"It's pouring down with rain because not enough people have Range Rovers."   And other Clarkson great: "to protect the environment I have to get rid of the environmentalists."

He'd make a great troll



> I certainly have a soft spot for Clarkson despite his political persona being an anathema to me.



Yeah I do, I quite like him - even his nauseating passion for all things British! He's like Fred Dibnah of the car world.

</derail>


----------



## gilroy (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you could say that about anyone pushing boundaries of human existance though ...



is pushing the the boundaries of human existance not slightly overstating the role of a top gear presenter?


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

dp


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> More info up on the Beeb:
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5365676.stm



Ah - that answers my question to Garf:



> He said: "We were down there with Top Gear who were filming him trying to break the British land speed record.



kept that attempt a bit quiet, no?

Top Gear in potential land speed record breaking scenario that goes horribly wrong. Dammit 

Garf - you're so right with your comments there. I didn't do it on purpose and the implications were what scared me rather than the speed itself.

Don't drive much nowadays - and because of that probably more likely to concentrate on what I'm doing rather than day dreaming and over doing it.


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

gilroy said:
			
		

> is pushing the the boundaries of human existance not slightly overstating the role of a top gear presenter?



That was quite funny tbf


----------



## exosculate (Sep 21, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> That was quite funny tbf




I think what Garf means is can we prove the acceleration of god!


----------



## Teepee (Sep 21, 2006)

My thoughts with the family of RH. I hope he fully recovers. Respect to the medical teams.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just heard this  
Hope the fella's ok - he's good value.





			
				lighterthief said:
			
		

> Live by the car, die by the car.



There are few certainties in life - the sun setting in the west being one. 
Moronic shit-eating comments like this on U75 threads about famous people dying or being hurt are another. Twat.


----------



## gsv (Sep 21, 2006)

*Speed Twat Crashes*

Good.

I like the guy, but for years the top gear team have been very public advocates of driving fast and irresponsibly.
Now they're an advert for the dangers of driving fast like an irresponsible idiot.

A full and speedy recovery is not in the public interest.


GS(v)


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2006)

God there's some rubbish on this thread in places 

I hope he's alright. I always thought RH was quite the lefty as far as Top Gear went.

I'm sure he'll be fine anyway, and they'll make a big piss take episode in due course


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2006)

Crikey. Why couldn't it have been Clarkson. Proof that their really is no g_d. 
GWS Hammond.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 21, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> God there's some rubbish on this thread in places



Quoted for truth. Some proper retarded posts


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Sep 21, 2006)

Gutted, hope he gets better


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> I like the guy, but for years the top gear team have been very public advocates of driving fast and irresponsibly.
> Now they're an advert for the dangers of driving fast like an irresponsible idiot.
> ...



Are you being serious?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Are you being serious?



Oh Pie, It's Urban! Contrariness is our middle name.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think what Garf means is can we prove the acceleration of god!


sorry but i still see land speed records as a human achivement considering thatlessthan 100 years ago it was assumed that anyting above 20 mph would kill you...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> I like the guy, but for years the top gear team have been very public advocates of driving fast and irresponsibly.
> Now they're an advert for the dangers of driving fast like an irresponsible idiot.
> ...


you're a right idiot some times you know...


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Oh Pie, It's Urban! Contrariness is our middle name.



Yeah, I suppose. 
I just find it very childish sometimes - in a  way rather than


----------



## likesfish (Sep 21, 2006)

hope he pulls through not really into cars.
 but love top gear


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suppose.
> I just find it very childish sometimes - in a  way rather than



You're right, it is.

Think of your time here as a bit like babysitting.


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2006)

bees told me about this  so sad

hope he does get better, and my thoughts to his family too xxx

If i had the chance? I'd drive that car too


----------



## Mogden (Sep 21, 2006)

Sad news indeed. That Quentin Willson has provided very strange quotes to Sky News. V past tense and almost spooky.

Top Gear website has the most inappropriate banner ad ever. I'm sure there's several but you'll know when you get to the right one.

http://www.topgear.com/content/news/stories/1112/


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> If i had the chance? I'd drive that car too


Me too 

Even after what's just happened.


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2006)

Mogden said:
			
		

> Sad news indeed. That Quentin Willson has provided very strange quotes to Sky News. V past tense and almost spooky.


thats exactly what I thought when I read his comments too  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mogden said:
			
		

> That Quentin Willson has provided very strange quotes



Yeah, I thought that too. 
I read between the lines that he's probably still pissed off that he was dropped from the programme and it went on to be more sucessful that ever.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> A full and speedy recovery is not in the public interest.



Er, except it clearly is.


----------



## girasol (Sep 21, 2006)

The likelihood of surviving a crash at those kind of speeds is very slim, sadly...

Hopefully he'll make a recovery but if you think about it, the decelaration will have been so sudden, his internal organs will have suffered an immense impact.

Nice fella, my thoughts go out to him (and his family too)


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope he's going to be okay.  At least they're saying 'serious' rather than 'critical' now...

I'm surprised they were filming at that speed on Elvington airfield.  I've marshalled rally stages there, and hammered my old Mk2 Escort around it, although that was flat-out at 90mph...  Elvington's not that big, and parts of it are pretty rough.  Doesn't strike me as the sort of place I'd fancy driving at 300mph.

Hammond's not stupid: knows the risks of what he does, as does anyone who drives fast for a living.  Hopefully he'll make a full recovery.


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2006)

roadie - I've been to elvington too and agree its tiny!


----------



## Griff (Sep 21, 2006)

Sad news, hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 21, 2006)

It is? (gen question) They were saying it has one of the longest straights in the country which was why they chose it for the record attempt.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2006)

Apparently he broke the record though


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

Mogden said:
			
		

> Sad news indeed. That Quentin Willson has provided very strange quotes to Sky News. V past tense and almost spooky.
> 
> Top Gear website has the most inappropriate banner ad ever. I'm sure there's several but you'll know when you get to the right one.
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/content/news/stories/1112/




Yes i noticed the past tense lark, bit weird....


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 21, 2006)

A direct lift from the TopGear website.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> A direct lift from the TopGear website.


That's the sort of thing that needs to be screengrabbed and sent to b3ta or ntk or something!


----------



## Mogden (Sep 21, 2006)

That link I posted does the same but with a banner ad at the top of the Hammond news article.


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Apparently he broke the record though


lol, will it count tho?

BBC says he's 'improving'


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> I like the guy, but for years the top gear team have been very public advocates of driving fast and irresponsibly.


...on test tracks.






			
				gsv said:
			
		

> Good.


----------



## Cobbles (Sep 21, 2006)

_"Good."_

Nice to see the milk of human kindness curdled in the veins.

_"I like the guy, but for years the top gear team have been very public advocates of driving fast and irresponsibly."_

Which is why the performance testing is carried out on a closed test track.

_"Now they're an advert for the dangers of driving fast like an irresponsible idiot."_

You should have finished off that ludicrous generalisation with a grounding in reality - 

_"Now they're an advert for the dangers of driving fast like an irresponsible idiot *for those who can gain access to a jet powered dragster and an airstrip*."_

_A full and speedy recovery is not in the public interest._

Truly charming.....

Should you ever require to be transported to hospital by ambulance, I hope that it drives very slowly for you.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

> ...on test tracks.



I have seen anti-speed cam sentiments on there lots of times though - and I learned a trick about clingfilm from Top Gear from some 'star' who liked to drive extra fast down the Embankment.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 21, 2006)

You'll hear anti speed cam views from most drivers I'd have thought, they just happen to say it on telly sometimes.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I have seen anti-speed cam sentiments on there lots of times though



So what?

Aren't they allowed an opinion?


----------



## Rollem (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Good.


you really are a stupid cunt, aren't you?




i really like richard hammond, i hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## nightowl (Sep 21, 2006)

obviously some of the stuff on here wishing him ill is a load of bollox and i hope the guy makes a complete recovery. however, whether it's on test tracks or not, top gear, with all its macho car porn bollox does have that stick your foot down as hard as you can image. some drivers are stupid enough to buy into that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2006)

Hopefully it'll do for Clarkson and his brain-dead / petrol-head / bread-head ilk by proxy what that other stupid car stunt did for Noel Edmonds ... but without the comeback ....


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> You'll hear anti speed cam views from most drivers I'd have thought, they just happen to say it on telly sometimes.



The only people I know who are anti speed cam are the ones breaking the law. I don't particularly like them but what is the choice when there are people out there who insist on driving like numpties.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Hopefully it'll do for Clarkson and his brain-dead / petrol-head / bread-head ilk by proxy what that other stupid car stunt did for Noel Edmonds ... but without the comeback ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

>


 child


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> child



Yes dear.

And of course, it's very grown-up to go around wishing death on someone because they happen to like driving.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> So what?
> 
> Aren't they allowed an opinion?



Well, correct me if I'm wrong but part of the macho image portrayed on Top Gear is that of greater strength, faster cars, etc. It's played up a great deal, isn't it? They laugh at simple little granny cars, and laud the slicked up fast machines.

They also deride the use of speed cams - which is to say, they don't think they should be caught when breaking the speed limit.

Of course, the presenters are entitled to their opinion, but that opinion seems to me quite clearly to be that breaking the speed limit is excusable, and speed cams are an unneccesary thing.

So they have advocated driving too fast, not just on test tracks as the editor said, but on normal roads.

There was some actor on a few weeks ago saying he would often speed down the Embankment, and would cover the speedcams in clingfilm to enable him to do this. His admission was met with lots of laughter...


----------



## stroober (Sep 21, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> you really are a stupid cunt, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditto that


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Again, so what wookey? 

You might not agree with it, but a lot of people do.  Plenty of motoring magazines and websites like the same thing.  Plenty of people post on here about fast cars and motor racing.

Should all media pass the Wookey's Ethics test before being allowed into the public domain or something?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, correct me if I'm wrong but part of the macho image portrayed on Top Gear is that of greater strength, faster cars, etc. It's played up a great deal, isn't it? They laugh at simple little granny cars, and laud the slicked up fast machines.
> 
> They also deride the use of speed cams - which is to say, they don't think they should be caught when breaking the speed limit.
> 
> ...




It's an entertainment show these days rather then a What Car? for TV, hence the amount of supercars etc, and interesting experiments like avoiding tanks and helicopters. James May (who drives very carefully and is nicknamed Mr Slow) does review the odd "granny car" as you put it though.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Yes dear.
> 
> And of course, it's very grown-up to go around wishing death on someone because they happen to like driving.



Where does that comment wish death on anyone, then?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Where does that comment wish death on anyone, then?



It didn't specifically and was sloppy wording on my part, but crowing over someone who's had a nasty accident just because they happen to like cars is pretty sick IMO.


----------



## wishface (Sep 21, 2006)

Best wishes to Mr Hammond.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It didn't specifically and was sloppy wording on my part, but crowing over someone who's had a nasty accident just because they happen to like cars is pretty sick IMO.



In the face of the public outpouring of grief that appears to be in progress, it's not so unreasonable that other people might say they are less than fans - which is what I took the comment as.

I wish Hammond well because I have no interest in seeing anyone die in accidents, but there are people far more deserving of my sympathy than a TV presenter, I believe.


----------



## gsv (Sep 21, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Are you being serious?


Well his highly charismatic stunts include:
Racing a car against a plane across France, well in excess of France's speed limits
Racing an 'off-road' Porsche (for which no off-road tyres exist) against a parachutist
Chaining himself to a bus in Hammersmith garage to "protest" about...something
All this has been at license-payers' expense, which is a fucking disgrace since it amounts to a glorification of boy-racer culture.

If he gets off none the worse for wear, with an exciting story to tell and some extreme video for the show, then the public message is that this shit is fun. If he spends the rest of his life in a chair, then hopefully someone (like this the idiot who killed this woman) will take away a more valuable lesson.

This is exactly what most people would think if it were Clarkson.
Hammond is the same - just younger and sexier.


GS(v)


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Where does that comment wish death on anyone, then?


Exactly, I actually find "Brainiac" mildly diverting on occaision and wish the poor chap well. Is his background actually in motor racing or did he get to drive the car purely because he's a celeb ?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Is his background actually in motor racing or did he get to drive the car purely because he's a celeb ?



AFAIK he's got no background as a motorsports driver.

Oddly, the old, staid incarnation of Top Gear was the one with the ex-professional sportsmen - Tiff Needell, who was still a top-line touring car/sports car driver in the 90s, and Tony Mason, who used to be a leading rally co-driver.


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope his teeth are OK


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2006)

His wife has asked the hospital not to give further updates on his condition.

That kind of worries me...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> AFAIK he's got no background as a motorsports driver.
> 
> Oddly, the old, staid incarnation of Top Gear was the one with the ex-professional sportsmen - Tiff Needell, who was still a top-line touring car/sports car driver in the 90s, and Tony Mason, who used to be a leading rally co-driver.


mind you having had both hammond and needle drive the B i'd have hammond back in an instant needle could handle the gear box was very rough with the car and is kow for being a fuckign god awrful driver (and is viewed more as a tv personality than a racer these days...) 

Tony mason was a navigator in rallies not a driver (or in modern parlance co driver...) and had little driving expeirnce bar left sharp incline 30 mph right long dip ....etc)


----------



## Rollem (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> This is exactly what most people would think if it were Clarkson.
> Hammond is the same - just younger and sexier.


you really are missing the point aren't you.

regardless of how much of a knob clarkson might be, i would not be such a cunt as to say "good" if the guy was at deaths door. 

you, however, would. 

nice


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> mind you having had both hammond and needle drive the B i'd have hammond back in an instant needle could handle the gear box was very rough with the car and is kow for being a fuckign god awrful driver (and is viewed more as a tv personality than a racer these days...)
> 
> Tony mason was a navigator in rallies not a driver (or in modern parlance co driver...) and had little driving expeirnce bar left sharp incline 30 mph right long dip ....etc)



Needell was good enough in touring cars, though never one of the real top-liners.  Tbh by the 90s he was fading out though.  I remember the BTCC programme for the race I went to in 1994 (Donington park, last round of the season) saying the question you didn't ask him was 'So, are you a racing driver or a TV personality?'   

I did say 'co-driver' for Mason, btw ... and he was a good one in his day - he was the late Roger Clark's co-driver when they won the RAC in 1972.  Tbh I always thought you had to like the guy - his enthusiasm was so infectious.  Shame he's faded out really, but a chubby sixty-year-old doesn't fit in with the youthful sort of image that sports like to project these days...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Well his highly charismatic stunts include:
> Racing a car against a plane across France, well in excess of France's speed limits
> Racing an 'off-road' Porsche (for which no off-road tyres exist) against a parachutist
> Chaining himself to a bus in Hammersmith garage to "protest" about...something
> ...



nope you are still being an idiot the bbc's charter (ie the licence payers money you are daily mail banging on about) has to provide a range of programming which appeals to the lenght and bredth of the british public ... this would include the car driving public and their enthusiats not jus the tofu eatting vegan green wooly jumper parade who seem to think that their licence contribution would allow them to dictate what the rest of the world can or cannot watch... if you don't like the program or the content you have a remote... if you don't have a remote then get your eco freindly car bashing arse of your soya couch and change the sodding channel 

fark off the thread


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 21, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Exactly, I actually find "Brainiac" mildly diverting on occaision and wish the poor chap well. Is his background actually in motor racing or did he get to drive the car purely because he's a celeb ?






			
				BBC website said:
			
		

> Richard has a degree in Photography and television production. He had several radio jobs including BBC Radio Leeds and Lancashire before he became a TV presenter. He spent a lot of time on sky including channels such as Men and Motors. After several shows like Motor Week & Better Cars he got a job hosting Top Gear alongside Jeremy Clarskon And James May.
> He now stars in Brainiac.
> Trivia



So he's a journo first and foremost, and it looks like it's mainly been to do with motoring...not surprising really, and he's a better driver than Clarkson too.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 21, 2006)

having an iq slightly above plankton top gears stunts put nobody but the presenters in danger and should'nt be tried on public roads etc.
 its good entertainment and only people without any sense of humour would disagree


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So he's a journo first and foremost, and it looks like it's mainly been to do with motoring...not surprising really, and he's a better driver than Clarkson too.



That's why Hammond does the driving bits that require real ability and Clarkson struggles to get his portly 6'5" in and out of supercars designed for people Hammond's size!   

Hammond's better looking than Clarkson too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> I like the guy, but for years the top gear team have been very public advocates of driving fast and irresponsibly.
> Now they're an advert for the dangers of driving fast like an irresponsible idiot.
> ...


Prick.


----------



## gsv (Sep 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> ...on test tracks.


Not all on test tracks ed. The Veyron (sp?) stunt was on public roads in France.
And even if it weren't, their whole style is aimed at (fostering) boy racer culture. 


GS(v)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Hammond's better looking than Clarkson too.



He certainly used to be.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> This is exactly what most people would think if it were Clarkson.
> 
> 
> 
> GS(v)



I'd think exactly the same, namely that you appear on this thread to be a thick little cunt who has spectacuarly missed the point.

Wanker.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nope you are still being an idiot the bbc's charter (ie the licence payers money you are daily mail banging on about) has to provide a range of programming which appeals to the lenght and bredth of the british public ... this would include the car driving public and their enthusiats not jus the tofu eatting vegan green wooly jumper parade who seem to think that their licence contribution would allow them to dictate what the rest of the world can or cannot watch... if you don't like the program or the content you have a remote... if you don't have a remote then get your eco freindly car bashing arse of your soya couch and change the sodding channel
> 
> fark off the thread



Good post.

Best to RH.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Again, so what wookey?
> 
> You might not agree with it, but a lot of people do.  Plenty of motoring magazines and websites like the same thing.  Plenty of people post on here about fast cars and motor racing.
> 
> Should all media pass the Wookey's Ethics test before being allowed into the public domain or something?



Well - i'm not into cars - i'm not on the right - yet i don't like speed cameras.

Because it is a crude money generation device that is not used for safety purposes. It has become a total sham just like parking charges.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 21, 2006)

i'm not going to read this whole thread, so apologies if it has already been said, but i think this accident proves there is no god.

if there was a god it would have been that obnoxious arrogant bigoted twat clarkson.  now there's a man i'd pay to watch being tortured.


----------



## beeboo (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> There was some actor on a few weeks ago saying he would often speed down the Embankment, and would cover the speedcams in clingfilm to enable him to do this. His admission was met with lots of laughter...



Just to say first of all that I rather like Richard Hammond, and (irrespective of that) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him plus his wife and family. 

However, without detracting from the sentiment above, I loathe TopGear with a passion, for exactly the kind of stuff illustrated in Wookey's example here.  I hate the way it has adopted such a testosterone-y, 'lad's mag' back-slapping style.   That's fair enough on it's own - it's not aimed at me, it's probably actually designed to alienate me.    But coupled with the irresponsible attitude to speeding.... 

The arguement that it just reflects what the average 'man on the street' thinks is bollocks.  There is no way the BBC would be letting people make similar 'LOL' comments about recreational drug use, for example, despite the fact the average 'man on the street' might agree with them.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Needell was good enough in touring cars, though never one of the real top-liners.  Tbh by the 90s he was fading out though...



Don't know about that - I was working on stuff for the 2002 Lamborghini Monomarque trophy where he ran a Diablo GTR at Silverstone - he's a respected driver, far more experienced than Hammond.

But this is all academic - no about of racing driver experience is that relevant when piloting a jet-propelled rocket car at 300mph...


----------



## HeroineSheep (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmmm, I think there are more deaths involving cars than I think there are casued by drug use. Drivers often forget that they get behind the wheel of a car, and they're in charge of 2 tonnes of lethal metal. 

Having said that, I wish the best for Hammond and his family.  He is a bit of a secret crush of mine too.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 21, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> His wife has asked the hospital not to give further updates on his condition.
> 
> That kind of worries me...



More likely the poor cow arrived at the hospital to find herself and their kids mobbed by a readily-assembled media circus.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> More likely the poor cow arrived at the hospital to find herself and their kids mobbed by a readily-assembled media circus.



Yep, that's more likely.

I do so look forward to a day when violent assaults on paparazzi are actively encouraged by judges.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Because it is a crude money generation device that is not used for safety purposes.


Well, only if drivers _choose_ to break the speed limits, of course.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 21, 2006)

A poll on T.G. could be interesting.

Gimme a sec.


----------



## dirtysanta (Sep 21, 2006)

the aftermath looks quite savage. theres somevideo here. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5366422.stm


----------



## undercover (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nope you are still being an idiot the bbc's charter (ie the licence payers money you are daily mail banging on about) has to provide a range of programming which appeals to the lenght and bredth of the british public ... this would include the car driving public and their enthusiats not jus the tofu eatting vegan green wooly jumper parade who seem to think that their licence contribution would allow them to dictate what the rest of the world can or cannot watch... if you don't like the program or the content you have a remote... if you don't have a remote then get your eco freindly car bashing arse of your soya couch and change the sodding channel
> 
> fark off the thread


Yep I agree, I don't like the program and that's what I do, turn over.

I find them all a bit annoying, but I see no reason why that should lead to me wishing him anything other than a speedy recovery, he's got kids for fucks sake.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

I love the programme - one of the best shows on telly in terms of production values.

I even watch the repeats on UKTV, for fucks sake!


----------



## Paulaviki (Sep 21, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> I find them all a bit annoying, but I see no reason why that should lead to me wishing him anything other than a speedy recovery, he's got kids for fucks sake.



Exactly, whether people like him or not, and like cars or not, he is someone who has a family and friends, if it was someone people knew would they be so quick to say 'well thats the risk he takes doing his job' we all know it is, but that doesn't make it any less sad that he is in a serious condition in hospital.

I really hope he comes out the other side of this.


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 21, 2006)

I really like Hammond. I hope he's ok


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 21, 2006)

I've never watched Top Gear - as far as I'm concerned Richard Hammond is the cute li'l bloke from Brainiac.

Who I hope comes out of this without too much lasting damage.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> Yep I agree, I don't like the program and that's what I do, turn over.
> 
> I find them all a bit annoying, but I see no reason why that should lead to me wishing him anything other than a speedy recovery, he's got kids for fucks sake.



exactly....i love the programme and im sad like pk and watch the repeats as well....

That vsg is an utter contemptuous tool to bring such shit up at a time like this.......utter tool!!!!


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

Paulaviki said:
			
		

> Exactly, whether people like him or not, and like cars or not, he is someone who has a family and friends, if it was someone people knew would they be so quick to say 'well thats the risk he takes doing his job' we all know it is, but that doesn't make it any less sad that he is in a serious condition in hospital.



Precisely.

People who are saying "serves him right" or words to that effect would have a shit fit if the same sentiments were expressed towards an intravenous drug user on here, for example... yet who takes more risks??


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

> Again, so what wookey?
> 
> You might not agree with it, but a lot of people do. Plenty of motoring magazines and websites like the same thing. Plenty of people post on here about fast cars and motor racing.



If you have a read back through the thread Roadie you'll see my comments in context, they weren't in a vacuum! 

A poster asserted that Top Gear advocated speeding  - Editor claimed this was just on test tracks. My memory of the show is that they lambast speed cams and advocate speeding on roads as untest-tracky as the Victoria Embankment!

Of course they have the right to this opinion; just as I have the right to think they are irresponsible twats because of it.

And just as posters other than I have the right to draw an ironic connection, should they wish, between Top Gear's affection for gas-guzzling speed machines, and it's main star's recent accident in erm...a gas-guzzling speed machine...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> And just as posters other than I have the right to draw an ironic connection, should they wish, between Top Gear's affection for gas-guzzling speed machines, and it's main star's recent accident in erm...a gas-guzzling speed machine...



Yep, it never would have happened in a solar-powered car.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

i don't like Hammond, hate Top Gear, don't give a toss about cars and care no more about Hammond's accident than i do anybody else's (ie i wish it hadn't happened to anybody), but to carp on about him deserving it etc etc is just nasty bullshit.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I love the programme - one of the best shows on telly in terms of production values.
> 
> I even watch the repeats on UKTV, for fucks sake!


Yeah me too. There have been some jewels there.

Hammond does never seem aprehensive about a challenge. In one programme he tested how easy or difficult it really is to escape from a car sinking in water. He sat in an old Ford Sierra and they dropped the car in a deep tank. By the time the car was truly flooded and he could open the door he had ran out of air and had to get the scuba diver sitting in the back seat to pass him the spare respirator. Made me sick just to watch.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

The risks taken are undeniable, and will be undoubtably re-assessed as a result of this accident.

But to gloat on this guy's tragic injuries by saying "oh well he knew the risks" is bollocks.

People who have unprotected sex know the risks, I don't see anyone here saying "he/she deserved it" when someone falls seriously ill with an STD.

Seriously - some of the comments here are just fucking vile.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry but i still see land speed records as a human achivement considering thatlessthan 100 years ago it was assumed that anyting above 20 mph would kill you...



Assumed by who - the thickest people on earth? 

Considering the Fairy Queen on Indian Railways used to reach top speeds of 35mph+ and that was in the 1850s. Plus horses can gallop easily in excess of 35mph+ with skinny fucker like me on its back and that has been know hown long? Centuries! Some French bloke was flying along at 40mph in 1898 (more than a hundred years ago). Forget his name, but he's the one that kick started all the land speed record crap.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *gentlegreen*
> Hopefully it'll do for Clarkson and his brain-dead / petrol-head / bread-head ilk by proxy what that other stupid car stunt did for Noel Edmonds ... but without the comeback ....



And I refer your honour back to my earlier comment...

don't be a wazzock gg.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Precisely.
> 
> People who are saying "serves him right" or words to that effect would have a shit fit if the same sentiments were expressed towards an intravenous drug user on here, for example... yet who takes more risks??


Both equally stupid I would have thought .. though when I was younger I used to strap myself to large British motorcycles with inadequate brakes and brave the roads ...high speed was never really a factor though in my case, it was mostly the drivers of Volvos - the Chelsea tractor of its day ....


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Sep 21, 2006)

Just heard on the news that his condition has improved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guess he probably won't be driving home from hospital though...


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

Not wanting to diminish what has happened to the geezer, but people die in car crashes every day and we don't see this outpouring of public grief (not just on here, but other forums too)

If you drive at 280mph surely you expect an element of risk?


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Not wanting to diminish what has happened to the geezer, but people die in car crashes every day and we don't see this outpouring of public grief (not just on here, but other forums too)
> 
> If you drive at 280mph surely you expect an element of risk?



But how many Hamsters can drive?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i don't like Hammond, hate Top Gear, don't give a toss about cars and care no more about Hammond's accident than i do anybody else's (ie i wish it hadn't happened to anybody), but to carp on about him deserving it etc etc is just nasty bullshit.



That's pretty much where I'm at too -- gsv's comments were pretty stupid.

And got in the way of/distracted from _proper_ arguments against macho motoring culture, as expressed in some more recent posts ....


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Not wanting to diminish what has happened to the geezer, but people die in car crashes every day and we don't see this outpouring of public grief (not just on here, but other forums too)
> 
> If you drive at 280mph surely you expect an element of risk?



Come on, the guy's a huge TV personality, all the womenfolk want to mother him.

Surely you can see this is more newsworthy than your standard road accident.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Just heard on the news that his condition has improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am guessing though (and I am no expert) that if he had to be transfered to a specialist neroloical hospital, that the person who wakes up won't be the same person as before.


----------



## loud 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

i like the bloke,fukin love top gear..

hope he makes it.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry but i still see land speed records as a human achivement considering thatlessthan 100 years ago it was assumed that anyting above 20 mph would kill you...



Nah, it wasn't less than 100 years ago.  It was in the 1830s that people started coming out with the idea that people would suffocate at high speed, mainly because of the railways.  I think it was a bloke called Dionysius Lardner who was one of the main proponents of that view.  Of course, by the early 1840s trains were doing 60mph with no noticeable ill-effects on the passengers...


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I am guessing though (and I am no expert) that if he had to be transfered to a specialist neroloical hospital, that the person who wakes up won't be the same person as before.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Not wanting to diminish what has happened to the geezer, but people die in car crashes every day and we don't see this outpouring of public grief (not just on here, but other forums too)
> 
> If you drive at 280mph surely you expect an element of risk?



Well yes, but so what?  Everyone who drives in competition or for TV like this knows the risks - Ayrton Senna did, Henri Toivonen did, the co-driver I vaguely knew who was killed on a rally in Dalby Forest the other year did ... but what does it matter?

Just because someone knew the risks of what they were doing, it's no less tragic when something goes badly wrong.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

Continuing from post 169 ...




			
				beeboo said:
			
		

> Just to say first of all that I rather like Richard Hammond, and (irrespective of that) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him plus his wife and family.



I agree with the above except that I knew very little about him -- I rarely watched Top Gear because (IMO!) Clarkson was such an offensively nasty twat. Which by all accounts Hammond was not. Not that I'm wishing death  or injury on Clarkson  you understand (before anyone starts) .... just swift retirement!



> However, without detracting from the sentiment above, I loathe TopGear with a passion, for exactly the kind of stuff illustrated in Wookey's example here. I hate the way it has adopted such a testosterone-y, 'lad's mag' back-slapping style. That's fair enough on it's own - it's not aimed at me, it's probably actually designed to alienate me. But coupled with the irresponsible attitude to speeding....
> 
> The arguement that it just reflects what the average 'man on the street' thinks is bollocks. There is no way the BBC would be letting people make similar 'LOL' comments about recreational drug use, for example, despite the fact the average 'man on the street' might agree with them.



Thats my real opinion.

And as for speed cameras ... Wookey said it best IMO ... here ...




			
				Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, correct me if I'm wrong but part of the macho image portrayed on Top Gear is that of greater strength, faster cars, etc. It's played up a great deal, isn't it? They laugh at simple little granny cars, and laud the slicked up fast machines.
> 
> They also deride the use of speed cams - which is to say, they don't think they should be caught when breaking the speed limit.
> 
> ...



and here ...




			
				Wookey said:
			
		

> A poster asserted that Top Gear advocated speeding - Editor claimed this was just on test tracks. My memory of the show is that they lambast speed cams and advocate speeding on roads as untest-tracky as the Victoria Embankment!
> 
> Of course they have the right to this opinion; just as I have the right to think they are irresponsible twats because of it.
> 
> And just as posters other than I have the right to draw an ironic connection, should they wish, between Top Gear's affection for gas-guzzling speed machines, and it's main star's recent accident in erm...a gas-guzzling speed machine...



Don't really want to get into a big inmvolved argument with Garf and others about this -- just agreeing with the above opinions really ...


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 21, 2006)

loud 1 said:
			
		

> i like the bloke,fukin love top gear...



I don't





			
				loud 1 said:
			
		

> hope he makes it...



So do I....some people on here have some twisted ideas and logic


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

>



Stop that!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, correct me if I'm wrong but part of the macho image portrayed on Top Gear is that of greater strength, faster cars, etc. It's played up a great deal, isn't it? They laugh at simple little granny cars, and laud the slicked up fast machines.
> 
> They also deride the use of speed cams - which is to say, they don't think they should be caught when breaking the speed limit.
> 
> ...



have you thought that maybe they are laughing at the poor quality and bad design and then comparing it to the good quality and good design of different vechiels... they will pan a bad ferrari design or porche design as much as they will a bad proton or euro box... 

the speed limit debate is one that is a vaild one as previously they have shown the stopping distance of a car in the 1960's at a certain speed and the modern equiverlents at the same speeds (consdierably different) which highlight that the current raft of rules about drviing are hoeplessly out of date.  whether there is a socail phenominom to deal with ie is increased or inappropreate speed acceptable is another matter... 

but simply being against and promoting faster cars than current speed limits allow for isn't a condonement of speeding... 

there does need to be a debate about the motorist and the current legislation and the organiseations who should be doing that (Such as the FIA or RAC) who have set themselves up with in that role arent' going to...


----------



## undercover (Sep 21, 2006)

As we've now had news he appears to be recovering, can the "speedy recovery" pun please be acknowledged by all.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I am guessing though (and I am no expert) that if he had to be transfered to a specialist neroloical hospital, that the person who wakes up won't be the same person as before.



That's correct. My long time ago ex was a physiotherapist in a head injuries unit and I remember her saying something very similar about a local report of someone going to a neurological hospital (different from her employers) about twelve years ago.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Well yes, but so what?  Everyone who drives in competition or for TV like this knows the risks - Ayrton Senna did, Henri Toivonen did, the co-driver I vaguely knew who was killed on a rally in Dalby Forest the other year did ... but what does it matter?
> 
> Just because someone knew the risks of what they were doing, it's no less tragic when something goes badly wrong.



Well, when I jump off Canary Wharf with a flimy carrier bag as a parachute, I will expect eight pages of discussion about it on U75 too.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> A full and speedy recovery is not in the public interest.
> 
> ...




whatever the fuck you think about driving fast thats an extremely sick statement.
Forgotten that this guy is underneath the fame, very ordinary with two small daughters and a job, mortgage etc....??
Hes also being treated on the NHS

Now lets run your 'not in the public interest' bile past you again?
You absolute Cnut


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Don't know about that - I was working on stuff for the 2002 Lamborghini Monomarque trophy where he ran a Diablo GTR at Silverstone - he's a respected driver, far more experienced than Hammond.
> 
> But this is all academic - no about of racing driver experience is that relevant when piloting a jet-propelled rocket car at 300mph...


i dunno who in your lot he was resepcted by but it certainly is no one with in the BRC   he is known for breaking near enough every car he drives... 

btu i agree experince and for that matter driving skill are little merit if ou are flyign forward at 300mph... i mean you only need a little thing... and whomp... all over...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Well, when I jump off Canary Wharf with a flimy carrier bag as a parachute, I will expect eight pages of discussion about it on U75 too.



With respect, the difference is that you're not famous!

Ayrton Senna's death would have had pages of discussion if u75 had been about when it happened; conversely, the death of an unknown amateur rally competitor was never going to get more than a short obit in her local paper (although i was tempted to start a thread, if only because I'd met her a few times).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> but simply being against and promoting faster cars than current speed limits allow for isn't a condonement of speeding...


Of course it is, don't be obtuse. 

Clarkson, whooping and shouting like a maniac about "feel that acceleration" and comparing top speeds as if it's the only measure of a car is clearly a tacit endorsement of speed for speeds sake.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, only if drivers _choose_ to break the speed limits, of course.



Well I don't think it is quite that simple. They are often placed in such a way as to make it likely that a minor over the speed limit issue might occur. Particularly interesting is the 40 to 30 (for 100 yards) to 40 speed cameras - on very quiet roads. Quite scary the cynicism that is being employed. Loads of people get 'caught' driving at 35 mph - what a surprise - and they have made everything so much safer - i don't think so - and they have used the revenue in a moral way - again I don't think so. Total joke.

But frankly I could forgive even the pisstake that it is if the money was used for safety or even public transport which it patently is not - and as such it is a disgrace.

p.s - I'm not even a regular car driver - so its not an issue I face most of the time myself.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> whatever the fuck you think about driving fast thats an extremely sick statement.
> Forgotten that this guy is underneath the fame, very ordinary with two small daughters and a job, mortgage etc....??
> Hes also being treated on the NHS
> 
> ...



Gsv you had to expect that. REALLY counterproductive way of making your points .... _some_ of which (stripped of the gratuitous deathwish  and nastiness) I'd have agree with otherwise.

I'm generally anti Top Gear and some of the macho speed fixated boys toys fixated shite on that show (nothing much if at all against Hammond though -- it was the total twat Clarkson who occupied most of my annoyance glands on the odd occasion I watched it).

But posts like gsv's get in the way of proper debate/argument ...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Jesus Christ there are some po-faced people about.

Look, cars are a means of transport.  They're also something people enjoy.  There's nothing weird about that - boats are also a means of transport but plenty of people use them for pleasure.

The impression I'm getting here is that some people think there's something wrong with enjoying cars for what they are and what they do - the engineering, the pleasure in handling them - that somehow, all of this is morally wrong.  

I don't get it.  Of course cars bring problems, but the sheer contempt that's sometimes heaped on the head of anyone who likes them is silly.


----------



## spoone (Sep 21, 2006)

thats messed up. I liked top gear and braniac. I hope hes alright.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Clarkson, whooping and shouting like a maniac about "feel that acceleration" and comparing top speeds as if it's the only measure of a car is clearly a tacit endorsement of speed for speeds sake.



Innit  

Clarkson's a total cunt.

I can get a pretty good *idea* about whether I'm *likely* or not to like someone's politics/attitudes from their attitude to Clarkson. If they (seriously) treat him as a hero, they can get stuffed.


----------



## Teepee (Sep 21, 2006)

I just want to say that the ecoloons who would enjoy the prospect of clarkson or hammond dying are very sick indeed. They're blokes with kids.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

"This week on Top Gear"


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ there are some po-faced people about.
> 
> Look, cars are a means of transport.  They're also something people enjoy.  There's nothing weird about that - boats are also a means of transport but plenty of people use them for pleasure.
> 
> ...



More of an anti Clarkson issue for me actually.

I'd be a hypocrite if I was TOTALLY anti car -- I get too many lifts to/from festivals!  

If people want to enjoy Top Gear let'em -- I'm not stopping them nor wanting to --- just not keen on the show myself for reasons already stated.

My point about people treating Clarkson as some sort of hero  still stands though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

Teepee said:
			
		

> I just want to say that the ecoloons who would enjoy the prospect of clarkson or hammond dying are very sick indeed. They're blokes with kids.



*STRAW MAN whose mum (?) is AUNT SALLY!*

Don't you dare lump any anti Clarkson thing I've said in with  wishing death on him -- I specifically said the opposite. And have criticised gsv's post

And I'm someone who you'd probably class as an 'eco loon' -- a phrase that makes you a total twat. Are you a climate change denier as well?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

to conflate a distaste for Top Gear, its presenters and its attitudes with a general distaste for cars is dishonest. 

I get lifts, cars are a necessary evil and some (weird) people enjoy them. That's fine. The macho petrolhead nonsense of Top Gear is not the same thing and to pretend that to diss the latter is the same as dissing the former is bollocks


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 21, 2006)

I cant stand Clarkson, we watch Top gear- to laugh at him, hes ridiculously obsecene entertainment, like a gruesome caricature of himself


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

I like clarkson and hammond!!!

#J ross was an annoying asshole once so there is hope for all you clarkson haters!!!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Assumed by who - the thickest people on earth?
> 
> Considering the Fairy Queen on Indian Railways used to reach top speeds of 35mph+ and that was in the 1850s. Plus horses can gallop easily in excess of 35mph+ with skinny fucker like me on its back and that has been know hown long? Centuries! Some French bloke was flying along at 40mph in 1898 (more than a hundred years ago). Forget his name, but he's the one that kick started all the land speed record crap.



assumed byt he same people who insisted that people walk infront of the cars with a red flag to warn people of the oncoming car whcih the london to brighton race signifies the end of that particular piece of legislation... 

irnonicallyt he oooo car's are evil brigade started this centry mucht he same way as they did the last centry... denoucing it as being evil and bad...

don't forget the first ever railway death was as the rail way as being shown as no one understood the train was moving at any real speed and the mayor or what ever stepped straight into it's path... speed was some thing which wasn't comprehended at that time....


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

*Monothoughtery ... *




			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> to conflate a distaste for Top Gear, its presenters and its attitudes with a general distaste for cars is dishonest.
> 
> I get lifts, cars are a necessary evil and some (weird) people enjoy them. That's fine. The macho petrolhead nonsense of Top Gear is not the same thing and to pretend that to diss the latter is the same as dissing the former is bollocks



Spot on ....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

Jesus can some just read the ffffing title...............!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Nah, it wasn't less than 100 years ago.  It was in the 1830s that people started coming out with the idea that people would suffocate at high speed, mainly because of the railways.  I think it was a bloke called Dionysius Lardner who was one of the main proponents of that view.  Of course, by the early 1840s trains were doing 60mph with no noticeable ill-effects on the passengers...


1896 the red flag rule (locomotive act) was repealed which is what the london to brighton race celebrates with the prewar cars...


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> to conflate a distaste for Top Gear, its presenters and its attitudes with a general distaste for cars is dishonest.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> to conflate a distaste for Top Gear, its presenters and its attitudes with a general distaste for cars is dishonest.



That's not what I was doing though Dub.  Some of the comments have expressed a general dislike for cars and people who like them, not limited to Top Gear: that's what I was commenting on.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

*I know I shouldn't but ...*

     at riotsky's post ....


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> 19 07 the red flag rule was repealed which is what the london to brighton race celebrates with the prewar cars...



In fairness the Red Flag rule was a hangover from the days of steam carriages that were far more dangerous - especially on unsurfaced roads - than any spindly-wheeled early car knew how to be!

Btw, an ancestor of mine was killed in a rail accident in (I think) 1832.  Since Huskisson in 1830 (the one you refer to) was the first, that must make my ancestor one of the earliest railway fatalities in the world...


----------



## Teepee (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> *STRAW MAN whose mum (?) is AUNT SALLY!*
> 
> Don't you dare lump any anti Clarkson thing I've said in with  wishing death on him -- I specifically said the opposite. And have criticised gsv's post
> 
> And I'm someone who you'd probably class as an 'eco loon' -- a phrase that makes you a total twat. Are you a climate change denier as well?



I was referring to the likes of gsv actually, and I don't deny climate change at all. It's a huge threat to the world. It's just my opinion that anyone who would rather see hammond lapse into a coma to educate the public about global warming or whatever has their priorities very wrong, hence eco-loon.

So I apologise if i've offended you, I wasn't referring directly to you.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 21, 2006)

That's gold Firky, lol.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Continuing from post 169 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thing is that you and the other nay sayers are in essence saying i haven't spent much time watchign this program know little about it's content but then i would really want to becuase it's chock full of things which i dissapprove of and feel are irresponsible...

can you see the level of rank hypocracy there is in that...

the 'I know nothing about something and therefore will condem it by virtue of that fact alone' mentality it's not really an argument against something... it's like middle american towns buring books becuase they haven't read them but hear they are dangerous for the morals of the children... (all be it no where near as extreme but it's the same underlying mentality...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

*>>>post 207*

Fair enough, and apols for going off on one, it's just that some of my best friends  are eco loons, much loonier ... I mean COMMITTED ... than me actually! The phrase you used got to me the wrong way ...

I wonder what Clatrkson has/had to say about the anti road building activists  of the nineties? Probably moronic ....

Apols for thinking that Exxon Mobil might be buying you a pint ...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 21, 2006)

PMSL at riotsky's post!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Of course it is, don't be obtuse.
> 
> Clarkson, whooping and shouting like a maniac about "feel that acceleration" and comparing top speeds as if it's the only measure of a car is clearly a tacit endorsement of speed for speeds sake.


hmmm can you enjoy someting and be impressed by it and yet this should be seen as tactic endorsment... he's paid to enthuse about cars and abotu their capablities if throwing the things around the lotus test turns out to be enjoyable then why the hell shouldn't you say that... going at 180+ mph round silvestone was fuckign enjoyable... does this mean that i should now be banned from driving because it's a tactic endorsement of the same ont he pulbic road... there's some self rightiosu cretins on here and no doubt...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, Garfield, I know better than to get into arguments with you about cars. You've got rude and insulting and assumptionist before about my opinions, which are far more moderate than a lot of peoples'

Not liking Clarkson, Top Gear and the common attitudes in the show towards speed and speeding in that programme is as Dub said not the same as being _totally_ anti car. I'd have to have watched the show a reasonable amount to get annoyed enough to stop watching it ... so stop making assumptions yourself. And Wookey and beeboo certainly sound like they've watched it. I still do watch it (very) occasionally, and there's still enough there from Clarkson to piss me off.

That's it from me -- off to lunch.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> to conflate a distaste for Top Gear, its presenters and its attitudes with a general distaste for cars is dishonest.
> 
> I get lifts, cars are a necessary evil and some (weird) people enjoy them. That's fine. The macho petrolhead nonsense of Top Gear is not the same thing and to pretend that to diss the latter is the same as dissing the former is bollocks


I wonder is it machoistic nonsense to like football r be enthused about it?  or walks in the country?  or music?  

but if it's car's or motorsport then it's constantly dismissed as a juvenile obbession and describe in derogitory terms... 

prehaps it's just another example of people likeing differnt thigns and the program being made to appeal to people with those sensiblites if it doens't appeal then why watch or assume a point about it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Sorry, Garfield, I know better than to get into arguments with you about cars. You've got rude and insulting and assumptionist before about my opinions, which are far more moderate than a lot of peoples'
> 
> Not liking Clarkson, Top Gear and the common attitudes in the show towards speed and speeding in that programme is as Dub said not the same as being _totally_ anti car. I'd have to have watched the show a reasonable amount to get annoyed enough to stop watching it ... so stop making assumptions yourself. And Wookey and beeboo certainly sound like they've watched it. I still do watch it (very) occasionally, and there's still enough there from Clarkson to piss me off.
> 
> That's it from me -- off to lunch.



i'm merely point out if i made the same comments about football there'd be apperplexiy... 

never mind you carry on with you so called more moderate than thou opinions whcih don't extend to things which you dissapprove of or have little or no experince of ... yet deem that you can wax lryical about why they are awrful due to your periceve assumptions about them ...  well open minded and moderate that... oh yes... the lowest common denominator yard stick the last refuge of the rubbish argument...


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> PMSL at riotsky's post!



me too


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

I've always thought GS(v) was a cunt because of his sneering snobbishness and class prejudice.

Here he's being an attention seeking cunt.

And I also hate the stupid way he signs off his posts.


I'm not a massive fan of Top Gear but find it entertaining when the wife has it on. I really hope Hammond recovers.


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

That's a bit personal isn't it? I didn't like his comment but no need for that imo.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i'm merely point out if i made the same comments about football there'd be apperplexiy...
> 
> never mind you carry on with you so called more moderate than thou opinions whcih don't extend to things which you dissapprove of or have little or no experince of ... yet deem that you can wax lryical about why they are awrful due to your periceve assumptions about them ...  well open minded and moderate that... oh yes... the lowest common denominator yard stick the last refuge of the rubbish argument...



Fucking hell Garfield you're gratuitously nasty at times. Any idea what that post makes you look like? Could you stop it please. Then I might be prepared to engage in a  discussion with you.

All very unnecessary.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> That's a bit personal isn't it? I didn't like his comment but no need for that imo.



I agree ... and I think personal nastiness isn't confined to gsv's side of this  

(not aimed at you noname btw, that last bit)


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

ad hominem


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i dunno who in your lot he was resepcted by but it certainly is no one with in the BRC   he is known for breaking near enough every car he drives...
> 
> btu i agree experince and for that matter driving skill are little merit if ou are flyign forward at 300mph... i mean you only need a little thing... and whomp... all over...



Funnily enough he did break the Lambo he was given, it was the best car on the track too - Reiter Enginnering GTR jobbie - sweet car...







Wasn't his fault though - he was T-boned by my mate Slippery...


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I've always thought GS(v) was a cunt because of his sneering snobbishness and class prejudice.





> Join Date: Jul 2006



Always eh? Cripes, you really hold a long term grudge


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Always eh? Cripes, you really hold a long term grudge



10 seconds in the sport forum should give away who it is...


----------



## Neva (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow everyone is being really horrible to gsv


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> 10 seconds in the sport forum should give away who it is...



its not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> 10 seconds in the sport forum should give away who it is...



Tell us anyway!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, tell us anyway.  I never go in the sports forum so it ain't obvious to me...


----------



## Flashman (Sep 21, 2006)

Surprised he's gotten away with it for so long tbh.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Fair enough, I withdraw the personal bit.

But he's being a cunt on this thread.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> Wow everyone is being really horrible to gsv



Wonder why?


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2006)

ha ha @ riot sky's cartoon


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Yeah, tell us anyway.  I never go in the sports forum so it ain't obvious to me...



mmmmmm.......


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> Wow everyone is being really horrible to gsv



And with a crass post like that...




			
				gsv said:
			
		

> A full and speedy recovery is not in the public interest.



... I'm not surprised.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> mmmmmm.......








?


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> mmmmmm.......



I'm not him - though I am in touch with him. This thread's not about me so don't derail - but I'm flimsier. Take it up with me on another thread though if you want to.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> ha ha @ riot sky's cartoon



It's rare these insta-jokes come up that are actually well written.


----------



## Neva (Sep 21, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> And with a crass post like that... I'm not surprised.



Well it was definitely a shitty thing to say and I don't think much of him/her for saying it but I've seen a lot worse before. People cheering for Thatcher or Bush to die and talking about throwing parties on the day of their funeral etc seems just as wrong to me but those posts don't seem to attract the same kind of hostility gsv’s did. 

Anyway yeah, get well soon Hammond. Best wishes and all that.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> Well it was definitely a shitty thing to say and I don't think much of him/her for saying it but I've seen a lot worse before. People cheering for Thatcher or Bush to die and talking about throwing parties on the day of their funeral etc seems just as wrong to me but those posts don't seem to attract the same kind of hostility gsv’s did.
> 
> Anyway yeah, get well soon Hammond. Best wishes and all that.



Thatcher and Bush have been responsible for deaths, and in Thatcher's case a hell of a lot of misery in my family.

Hammond hasn't.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Fucking hell Garfield you're gratuitously nasty at times. Any idea what that post makes you look like? Could you stop it please. Then I might be prepared to engage in a  discussion with you.
> 
> All very unnecessary.


you are preceive attacks where there are none william ... my dear... you have no love for motor sport nor i for football it's horses for courses if one is to complain about dismissive responses one might point you in the direction of ... 



> Sorry, Garfield, I know better than to get into arguments with you about cars.



no assumption made there thoguh of course as to what will or might be said... anway this isn't a willaim attention seeking thread where you get to pull the infamy card ... however i do take exception to anyoen poring dirirsion on things purely becuase it doesn't chime with their particualr tastes ... that's nasty, and some what pompous too...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> mmmmmm.......



apparently not......


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> It's rare these insta-jokes come up that are actually well written.



I could do cartoons for your paper. Give us a job!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> apparently not......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> "This week on Top Gear"



Gsv and Riot Sky are obviously evil Nazis who should be stoned to death. Let me hurl the first pebble.


----------



## Neva (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Thatcher and Bush have been responsible for deaths, and in Thatcher's case a hell of a lot of misery in my family.
> 
> Hammond hasn't.



With respect what's that got to do with anything? Your own opinion of Thatcher and Bush is no more right or wrong than gsv's is of Hammond (lots of people have already pointed out that his work isn't the best ethically speaking). You can't just say: "Well I like Hammond therefore it's wrong to wish him harm but I don't like Thatcher therefore I hope she dies."


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I'm not him - though I am in touch with him. This thread's not about me so don't derail - but I'm flimsier. Take it up with me on another thread though if you want to.



So who were you before you were banned? Edit: oh, Flimsier..


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> So who were you before you were banned?




I just told you, and you quoted it.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> With respect what's that got to do with anything? Your own opinion of Thatcher and Bush is no more right or wrong than gsv's is of Hammond (lots of people have already pointed out that his work isn't the best ethically speaking). You can't just say: "Well I like Hammond therefore it's wrong to wish him harm but I don't like Thatcher therefore I hope she dies."



I don't wish death on people I dislike. Fuck knows where you got that idea. I will, however, be celebrating when the evil one dies.


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> Well it was definitely a shitty thing to say and I don't think much of him/her for saying it but I've seen a lot worse before.




I just found the "in the public interest" angle a bit melodramatic – GSV's views about a boy racer culture do not constitute what's in the public interest. For him to say "good" after the crash was just plain shitty. Richard Hammond – who, incidentially, I'd never heard of until I switched on the radio this morning – is  a TV presenter who likes fast cars, not some genocidal maniac or violent despot who deserves to die a long, slow death. GSV came across as incredibly smug and sanctimonious.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 21, 2006)

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0VADn...xiJYbAI3TjO50jRHZ09rXV/getwellsoonHAMMOND.jpg

I'd like to think Hammond would get a laugh of of this.

Forget it!! It's been done....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> With respect what's that got to do with anything? Your own opinion of Thatcher and Bush is no more right or wrong than gsv's is of Hammond (lots of people have already pointed out that his work isn't the best ethically speaking). You can't just say: "Well I like Hammond therefore it's wrong to wish him harm but I don't like Thatcher therefore I hope she dies."



His work?? Like the sucessful science book for kids hes written, so ethically dubious its ok to wish him dead? To state its not in the pubic interest for him to survive is a WHOLE other level to " Im not bothered if he lives"
I hardly think hes been responsible for death, misery or suffering to millions do you?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

>




You lack his cheeky wit, can you pretend????


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You lack his cheeky wit, can you pretend????



no


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

Why am I not cliquey enough to know who returned posters are?

I am always left out of the loop


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> no



When you go out together, does he hog all the limelight and another question is he really as good looking as he claims to be???


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Why am I not cliquey enough to know who returned posters are?
> 
> I am always left out of the loop



I normally am, too. I only knew this one because I've had a conversation with him recently. I'm far too unimportant to be told important information otherwise...


----------



## Neva (Sep 21, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> His work?? Like the sucessful science book for kids hes written, so ethically dubious its ok to wish him dead? To state its not in the pubic interest for him to survive is a WHOLE other level to " Im not bothered if he lives"
> I hardly think hes been responsible for death, misery or suffering to millions do you?



His role as a TV presenter on a programme that glorifies reckless driving is what I was talking about. No I don't think he has been responsible for death and all that but I can at least accept that some people, as shown by this thread, have a problem with Top Gear and his work on it just as some people have a problem with Thatcher and her policies. This led me think that there was a lot of unfair abuse being thrown at gsv when there have been many threads with people posting the same sentiments as him about other people where nothing was said while here he’s getting thrown to the wolves. Seems hypocritical to me.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> I wonder is it machoistic nonsense to like football r be enthused about it?  or walks in the country?  or music?
> 
> but if it's car's or motorsport then it's constantly dismissed as a juvenile obbession and describe in derogitory terms...
> 
> prehaps it's just another example of people likeing differnt thigns and the program being made to appeal to people with those sensiblites if it doens't appeal then why watch or assume a point about it...



you don't actually listen do you, garf? you just decide what you think the other person has said and spew another load of bollocks at the screen.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> His role as a TV presenter on a programme that glorifies reckless driving is what I was talking about. No I don't think he has been responsible for death and all that but I can at least accept that some people, as shown by this thread, have a problem with Top Gear and his work on it just as some people have a problem with Thatcher and her policies. This led me think that there was a lot of unfair abuse being thrown at gsv when there have been many threads with people posting the same sentiments as him about other people where nothing was said while here he’s getting thrown to the wolves. Seems hypocritical to me.




yEs but what you and the other numptys forget is that he is critically ill in hospital.......wrong time completely....


----------



## Neva (Sep 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> yEs but what you and the other numptys forget is that he is critically ill in hospital.......wrong time completely....



Wrong time for wishing him well  

Apart from defend gsv a little bit that's all I've done on this thread!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> Wrong time for wishing him well
> 
> Apart from defend gsv a little bit that's all I've done on this thread!



That was your mistake imo...to defend the tactless twunt


----------



## beeboo (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> With respect what's that got to do with anything? Your own opinion of Thatcher and Bush is no more right or wrong than gsv's is of Hammond (lots of people have already pointed out that his work isn't the best ethically speaking). You can't just say: "Well I like Hammond therefore it's wrong to wish him harm but I don't like Thatcher therefore I hope she dies."



I think the difference is that Hammond is currently in hospital fighting for is life whereas Bush and Thatcher aren't, therefore it's in particular bad taste.

I'm sure there'll be plenty of people ready to dance on Thatcher's grave when she shuffles off, but she won't die an untimely death in a tragic accident leaving behind a young family, which is what (nearly and may still yet) has happened to Hammond.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 21, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> His role as a TV presenter on a programme that glorifies reckless driving is what I was talking about. No I don't think he has been responsible for death and all that but I can at least accept that some people, as shown by this thread, have a problem with Top Gear and his work on it just as some people have a problem with Thatcher and her policies. This led me think that there was a lot of unfair abuse being thrown at gsv when there have been many threads with people posting the same sentiments as him about other people where nothing was said while here he’s getting thrown to the wolves. Seems hypocritical to me.



But its not, which has been pointed out to you by myself and others....

GSV said " Its hardly in the public interest" which speaks for 'the public' That he bleieves as he lies critically ill that the public should want him not to recover
Thats not his own personal dislike/hatred, qualtified by any legitimate reason nor logical argument ( not even karma could stand up there) because the guy is a TV presenter- whatever people believe the programme shows ( especially  when the speeding is generally on private rece tracks and perfectly within the law) at no point has Hammond said go off and play knock over the pedestrian, drive your car at a caravan which is occupied etc

A whole different ball game to someone saying they ( personally) would be not in the slightest bit sad if someone who has been directly responsible for ordering the killing of others wobbled off this mortal coil


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 21, 2006)

I shall make the same mistake then, and await your abuse, oh haylz, speaker for all of urban.

GSV's comment was contraversial, admittedly. 

I love Richard Hammond, think he's great, hope he makes a full and speedy recovery. But Top Gear champion driving ridiculously fast, and whilst they have the chance to do it off the public highway, there are loads of irresponsible pricks who do it ON the highway and get themselves and others killed.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 21, 2006)

More fool them then, sorry but there are many many tracks in the UK where you could indulge your need to drive fast in top cars, if the mood took you.
If you choose not to then thats hardly Hammonds fault is it?


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I shall make the same mistake then, and await your abuse, oh haylz, speaker for all of urban.
> 
> GSV's comment was contraversial, admittedly.
> 
> I love Richard Hammond, think he's great, hope he makes a full and speedy recovery. But Top Gear champion driving ridiculously fast, and whilst they have the chance to do it off the public highway, there are loads of irresponsible pricks who do it ON the highway and get themselves and others killed.



I haven't noticed a spate of caravans being blown up after his Brainiac program.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I haven't noticed a spate of caravans being blown up after his Brainaic program.



It's a lot harder to blow things up than it is to drive fast.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> It's a lot harder to blow things up than it is to drive fast.



Ah, a flaw in my logic.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I haven't noticed a spate of caravans being blown up after his Brainiac program.



The whole 'copycat behaviour' thing is nonsense.  People have sense enough to distinguish between what's on the TV and what they can get away with in real life.

So far as I'm aware, the Isle of Man has no great problem with people emulating the TT or the Manx Rally, which you'd expect if people were really prone to seeing something on TV and then going out and doing it for real.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> no


Hahahah - points and laughs at returning flouncer.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 21, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Ah, a flaw in my logic.



And I'm sure they tell the viewers not to try it at home 

ETA: I'm also sure he tells the camera "we do it so you don't have to"


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> The whole 'copycat behaviour' thing is nonsense.  People have sense enough to distinguish between what's on the TV and what they can get away with in real life.
> 
> So far as I'm aware, the Isle of Man has no great problem with people emulating the TT or the Manx Rally, which you'd expect if people were really prone to seeing something on TV and then going out and doing it for real.



the isle of man doesnt have a speed limit outside of the built up areas i seem to recall. i think top gear films there reguarly for this very reason.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Hahahah - points and laughs at returning flouncer.



I didn't flounce. I just got deleted.

But now I'm allowed back so it's ok.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you are preceive attacks where there are none william ... my dear... you have no love for motor sport nor i for football it's horses for courses if one is to complain about dismissive responses one might point you in the direction of ...
> 
> 
> 
> no assumption made there thoguh of course as to what will or might be said... anway this isn't a willaim attention seeking thread where you get to pull the infamy card ... however i do take exception to anyoen poring dirirsion on things purely becuase it doesn't chime with their particualr tastes ... that's nasty, and some what pompous too...



Give Garfield enough rope ...

You're just proving my earlier point tbh :




			
				William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Fucking hell Garfield you're gratuitously nasty at times. *Any idea what that post makes you look like?* Could you stop it please. Then I might be prepared to engage in a discussion with you.
> 
> All very unnecessary.



Apply this to your present post (above) as well as to your earlier one that my quote was replying to. If anyone's being nasty here -- and gratuitously so too -- it's you.

I've been expressing OPINIONS about Clarkson and Top Gear, ones shared by quite a few other posters too. Why are you singling me out? I've also pulled gsv up for his crass posts -- I'm hardly being that far out of the mainstream on this thread.

If you don't want me to be 'attention seeking' as you put it, stop these personal attacks please. My comment on not wanting to argue with you about cars has been amply justified by your subsequent responses.

I'm not in agreement with some of your opinions but I've nothing personal against you, yet you seem to be harbouring quite a strong grudge against me for some reason.

You can't launch an attack like that and expect me not to respond.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> the isle of man doesnt have a speed limit outside of the built up areas i seem to recall. i think top gear films there reguarly for this very reason.



It doesn't, but people would soon still start complaining if the island were flooded with people trying to emulate Colin McRae.  Yet no such complaints occur.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> so it's ok.



for who?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It doesn't, but people would soon still start complaining if the island were flooded with people trying to emulate Colin McRae.  Yet no such complaints occur.



indeed.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I shall make the same mistake then, and await your abuse, oh haylz, speaker for all of urban.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh wind your neck in, i said , imo.....or cant you see very well


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It doesn't, but people would soon still start complaining if the island were flooded with people trying to emulate Colin McRae.  Yet no such complaints occur.



It's hardly like you can just nip over for an hour's fast driving though, is it.

There _is_ a boy racer culture in this country, for better or worse, and show like Top Gear do encourage it, imo.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I didn't flounce. I just got deleted.
> 
> But now I'm allowed back so it's ok.




I have absolutely no idea who you are


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> butterfly child said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I didn't flounce. I just got deleted.
> 
> But now I'm allowed back so it's ok.




send my love to your mate


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> It's hardly like you can just nip over for an hour's fast driving though, is it.
> 
> There _is_ a boy racer culture in this country, for better or worse, and show like Top Gear do encourage it, imo.



What on earth is a 'boy racer culture' when it's at home?  Fast driving?  Big stereo?  Alloys?  Or what?   

My point was quite simply that seeing people driving fast on TV - whether in motorsports or on Top Gear - doesn't mean people are necessarily going to go out and do it for real.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2006)

I watch and enjoy Top Gear and I very rarely speed- and when I do, it consists of about 10mph over the speed limit on motorways in the right conditions.

Hell, I know quite a few people who can't even drive and they love Top Gear.

Top Gear is all about tongue-in-cheek juvenile humour. They rarely talk about 'normal' cars or those that fail to reach 140+ mph. They hate diesels. They despise buses. They don't like economic models. So what? The immense majority of people who watch the programme are not going to take their advice when deciding to buy a car. They're watching the programme because it is highly entertaining. I doubt if there is a single person in the entire country who decided against buying a diesel because Clarkson & co. despise them. And I doubt people are going to speed on the road because they see Hammond testing a Porsche 911 GT3 on a race track.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I didn't flounce. I just got deleted.
> 
> But now I'm allowed back so it's ok.


So you were banned and now you are back?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> haylz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neva (Sep 21, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> But its not, which has been pointed out to you by myself and others....
> 
> GSV said " Its hardly in the public interest" which speaks for 'the public' That he bleieves as he lies critically ill that the public should want him not to recover
> Thats not his own personal dislike/hatred, qualtified by any legitimate reason nor logical argument ( not even karma could stand up there) because the guy is a TV presenter- whatever people believe the programme shows ( especially  when the speeding is generally on private rece tracks and perfectly within the law) at no point has Hammond said go off and play knock over the pedestrian, drive your car at a caravan which is occupied etc
> ...



Okay... You do understand I'm talking about it in principal right? I'm not actually saying Hammond and Thatcher are the same thing. 

And Hammond has clearly been an advocate of dangerous driving. I watch the show and agree with the criticisms Wookey and others raised about it. He's not the same as a murderer no but I'm not saying he is. I'm saying people have a valid reason to dislike him and if they choose to vocalise this by wishing ill of the guy then I don't see why that is so bad but threads full of people posting that they want Thatcher to die aren't. I don't think I can make it much clearer than that but if you still have a problem then PM me as I think we're derailing this thread.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> for who?



For me obviously, given I posted it.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It doesn't, but people would soon still start complaining if the island were flooded with people trying to emulate Colin McRae.  Yet no such complaints occur.


Exactly...you’re either a petrol head or your not. There are drivers and there are commuters. I love em! 

I like the sense of speed, I like to tinker under the bonnet I like to keep me motor in top nick….is that wrong?

Is this ugly????






or this?






It's Art (I tell ya!!)


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> I watch and enjoy Top Gear and I very rarely speed- and when I do, it consists of about 10mph over the speed limit on motorways in the right conditions.
> 
> Hell, I know quite a few people who can't even drive and they love Top Gear.
> 
> Top Gear is all about tongue-in-cheek juvenile humour. They rarely talk about 'normal' cars or those that fail to reach 140+ mph. They hate diesels. They despise buses. They don't like economic models. So what? The immense majority of people who watch the programme are not going to take their advice when deciding to buy a car. They're watching the programme because it is highly entertaining. I doubt if there is a single person in the entire country who decided against buying a diesel because Clarkson & co. despise them. And I doubt people are going to speed on the road because they see Hammond testing a Porsche 911 GT3 on a race track.



Good post.


----------



## beeboo (Sep 21, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> IBut Top Gear champion driving ridiculously fast, and whilst they have the chance to do it off the public highway, there are loads of irresponsible pricks who do it ON the highway and get themselves and others killed.



This is somewhat tangental to the thread, but reminds me of this young chap (a family friend I'm ashamed to admit  ) speed-freak and karting enthusiast:

http://www.andrew-wilkinson.co.uk/

who has recently been sentenced to 4 years for knocking down and killing a 9 year old child, only 3 months after getting his licence back after his involvement in an earlier accident in which his driving killed another friend:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...ver08.xml&sSheet=/news/2006/03/08/ixhome.html

I'm not trying to make some crass generalisation with that, but I think it does illustrate where the obsession with speed can end up.  I think Top Gear is particularly guilty of this because of the way it crosses between on-track speed stunts and reviewing mondeos.  When you add in casual jokes about speed cameras it's a particularly dangerous mix IMO.


----------



## kins (Sep 21, 2006)

any news??  I secretly fancy the pants of the mighty midget...


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> What on earth is a 'boy racer culture' when it's at home?  Fast driving?  Big stereo?  Alloys?  Or what?
> 
> My point was quite simply that seeing people driving fast on TV - whether in motorsports or on Top Gear - doesn't mean people are necessarily going to go out and do it for real.



Oh come off it. It's all those things and more. General twattery with cars. Which sums TG up for me dead neatly.

And the "necessarily" in your second paragraph will do me nicely, thanks.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 21, 2006)

TopGear deliberately makes speed and driving fast cars look exciting, aspirational and acceptable.

I feel sorry for the chap and his family.  It's not nice to gloat about other people's suffering.  However this incident was perfectly avoidable, not some 'tragic accident'.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2006)

... nm


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

T + P said:
			
		

> I watch and enjoy Top Gear and I very rarely speed- and when I do, it consists of about 10mph over the speed limit on motorways in the right conditions.
> 
> Hell, I know quite a few people who can't even drive and they love Top Gear.
> 
> Top Gear is all about tongue-in-cheek juvenile humour. They rarely talk about 'normal' cars or those that fail to reach 140+ mph. They hate diesels. They despise buses. They don't like economic models. So what? The immense majority of people who watch the programme are not going to take their advice when deciding to buy a car. They're watching the programme because it is highly entertaining. I doubt if there is a single person in the entire country who decided against buying a diesel because Clarkson & co. despise them. And I doubt people are going to speed on the road because they see Hammond testing a Porsche 911 GT3 on a race track.



That's a pretty sensible post to be fair. I probably wouldn't agree with you that such programmes have no effect at all on SOME peoples' general attitudes towards cars/motoring/speeding/etc. As opposed to their behaviour where the link might be harder to etablish. And unlike you I find Clarkson and his attitudes -- however 'tongue in cheek' --  far too infuriating to find him, or much of the programme, humourous entertainment and no more.

But you're putting the case reasonably in a way to make you think, respect to that.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Oh come off it. It's all those things and more. General twattery with cars. Which sums TG up for me dead neatly.



'General twattery with cars.'

Are we counting people who spend ages polishing classic cars in that?  Amateur motorsports drivers?  What?

You're being hopelessly vague, but it seems to me you're exemplifying the attitude I sounded off at a few pages back - you dislike cars and think any nod towards them as anything other than a plain use-value, any enjoyment of them, is wrong.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> However this incident was perfectly avoidable, not some 'tragic accident'.



but there are lots of accidents that are perfectly avoidable.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Can avoidable accidents not be tragic?


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> So you were banned and now you are back?



No. He flounced.


He demanded that the editor remove his Tsunami article off the site, too.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> 'General twattery with cars.'
> 
> Are we counting people who spend ages polishing classic cars in that?  Amateur motorsports drivers?  What?
> 
> You're being hopelessly vague, but it seems to me you're exemplifying the attitude I sounded off at a few pages back - you dislike cars and think any nod towards them as anything other than a plain use-value, any enjoyment of them, is wrong.



Whereas you're just desperate not to be seen as an overgrown schoolboy.

Sorry, I thought we were trading silly assumptions that we can't possibly have reasonably reached through reading a post...



I don't dislike cars. I heartily dislike people who can't stand the slightest criticism. Get a fucking helmet (no pun intended).


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> No. He flounced.



No. I was banned. After having about twelve different ids on here, I was finally allowed to stay again.

Still, we can rely on you to stir it up again, I'm sure, not that you care or anything...


----------



## rabid_skink (Sep 21, 2006)

anyone have this crash on film?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Whereas you're just desperate not to be seen as an overgrown schoolboy.
> 
> Sorry, I thought we were trading silly assumptions that we can't possibly have reasonably reached through reading a post...
> 
> ...



You're the one who started about 'general twattery' etc.  Then you start accusing me of being an 'overgrown schoolboy.'   May I ask why?  is that a description you'd apply to everyone who happens to like cars?

perhaps you could point to all these 'silly assumptions' I'm apparently guilty of.  You see, all I thought I'd done was to ask you to be a little specific about what you meant by 'boy racer culture' rather than making vague generalisations.


----------



## xenon (Sep 21, 2006)

It's all Max Power's fault.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> No. I was banned. After having about twelve different ids on here, I was finally allowed to stay again.
> 
> Still, we can rely on you to stir it up again, I'm sure, not that you care or anything...



After all the bollocks you got up to... is it any wonder?

Still - that's all in the past.

You lot at MATB have seen the light and ejected Ern, Annakey the Alkie, and the associated vile cunts I and others objected to passing personal info about people around, so there's no beef whatsoever between me and MATB... not at the moment anyway.

Told you Ern was a cunt though.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Still, we can rely on you to stir it up again, I'm sure



See.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> You're the one who started about 'general twattery' etc.  Then you start accusing me of being an 'overgrown schoolboy.'   May I ask why?  is that a description you'd apply to everyone who happens to like cars?
> 
> perhaps you could point to all these 'silly assumptions' I'm apparently guilty of.  You see, all I thought I'd done was to ask you to be a little specific about what you meant by 'boy racer culture' rather than making vague generalisations.



Oh dear. You have got entirely the wrong end of that stick, then, haven't you?

Still, it's really not that important (or not to me, anyway). You appear to think TG is beyond reproach or criticism. Others, apparently, don't.

That's really all there is to it. If you really have no concept of what boy racer culture may mean in the way I've used it fair enough, but sorry, you're going to have to just use your imagination. Have fun.


----------



## beeboo (Sep 21, 2006)

I think there is a rather sad irony to the fact that yesterday's news was full of 'what can be done about the reckless behaviour of young drivers?' and today we have this.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Oh dear. You have got entirely the wrong end of that stick, then, haven't you.
> 
> Still, it's really not that important (or not to me, anyway). You appear think TG is beyond reproach or criticism. Others, apparently, don't.



Where have I ever said I thouht TG was above reproach or criticism?    I think you'll find it's you that's barking up the wrong tree.  or rather, doesn't quite know which tree to bark up so has decided to bark at the whole forest in the hope of getting the right one.



> That's really all there is to it. If you really have no concept of what boy racer culture may mean in the way I've used it fair enough, but sorry, you're going to have to just use your imagination. Have fun.



I've got ideas what you mean, but I'm trying not to second-guess you.  Personally, I've always thought a boy racer to be someone I'd describe as a Kev - someone who does laps of the ring road in a fairly elderly car tarted up with too large a stereo and spoilers that drag on the ground.  I wouldn't apply it to, say, an amateur racing driver, or a classic car enthusiast, or someone with a rather more 'serious' interest oin fast cars who does tarck days rather than steaming round town.  Would you?

But hey, you obviously can't be arsed actually thinking about what it is you mean so you've decided to try and be a patronising arse instead.  Have fun.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't really like cars.  I used to, but have seen them used irresponsibly too many times, whether it be through drink/drug driving, or speeding, or just plain bad and stupid driving.

Despite this, I perversely like top gear. I like Jeremy Clarkson for some strange reason, despite rarely agreeing with any of his views. Hammond on the other hand, I've always found yappy and irratating, again for no particular reason.

The car he crashed in was not something that you could ever take onto a real road.  It had more resemblance to a high speed powerboat of jet airplane.

I wish him a full speedy recovery.  

I think I'd have a lot less sympathy if he'd had a similar crash in a piece about how to make a road car go faster etc.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> See.



Are you going to let the Editor put the tsunami article you did back up on this site, now that you're back from your flounce?


----------



## Buds (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Oh dear. You have got entirely the wrong end of that stick, then, haven't you?
> 
> Still, it's really not that important (or not to me, anyway). You appear to think TG is beyond reproach or criticism. Others, apparently, don't.
> 
> That's really all there is to it. If you really have no concept of what boy racer culture may mean in the way I've used it fair enough, but sorry, you're going to have to just use your imagination. Have fun.




I've always been of the impression that "boy racer" culture focused more on accessorising Renault Clios with alloy wheels, massive spoilers, huge sound systems and those stupid neon light things. In fact most of these were reguarly ridiculed on TG.

I can't imagine a "boy racer" been interested in how much torque an Aston Martin has or how the latest BMW handles in sport mode. Top Gear is just entertainment with enough information to keep car anoraks happy.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Where have I ever said I thouht TG was above reproach or criticism?    I think you'll find it's you that's barking up the wrong tree.  or rather, doesn't quite know which tree to bark up so has decided to bark at the whole forest in the hope of getting the right one.



You haven't said it - that's why I said "appear" and not quoted you. Perhaps it's based on your posts which look to me like they support the show, rather than some dark, mysterious forest... 



> I've got ideas what you mean, but I'm trying not to second-guess you.  Personally, I've always thought a boy racer to be someone I'd describe as a Kev - someone who does laps of the ring road in a fairly elderly car tarted up with too large a stereo and spoilers that drag on the ground.  I wouldn't apply it to, say, an amateur racing driver, or a classic car enthusiast, or someone with a rather more 'serious' interest oin fast cars who does tarck days rather than steaming round town.  Would you?



I obviously know far less about the demographic breakdown of Top Gear viewers and what they should be referred to than you. *cries* No wait. I'll live.





> But hey, you obviously can't be arsed actually thinking about what it is you mean so you've decided to try and be a patronising arse instead.  Have fun.



Well, being as I already know what I meant without having to think about the semantics of it afterwards, it seems everyone's happy. Good result.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Christ, in a world like the one we live in now, I can't believe I just spent two minutes writing a post on Top fucking Gear, even a silly one.

I'm going for a fag.


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Buds said:
			
		

> I've always been of the impression that "boy racer" culture focused more on accessorising Renault Clios with alloy wheels, massive spoilers, huge sound systems and those stupid neon light things. In fact most of these were reguarly ridiculed on TG.
> 
> I can't imagine a "boy racer" been interested in how much torque an Aston Martin has or how the latest BMW handles in sport mode. Top Gear is just entertainment with enough information to keep car anoraks happy.



Really, honestly... who fucking cares?

Some people like it, some people don't. The end.

No biggy.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> You haven't said it - that's why I said "appear" and not quoted you. Perhaps it's based on your posts which look to me like they support the show, rather than some dark, mysterious forest...



I don't 'support' it as such - I just don't hate it, don't take it too seriously and I don't think there's anything in the suggestion that it actually encourages people to go out there and drive like idiots.  Some will, but they probably would whether Clarkson was on TV or not.

Nor am I very comfortable with lumping everyone who likes cars - and that's a whole lot of very varied people - together as boy racers or 'overgrown schoolboys.'


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh well.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> You haven't said it - that's why I said "appear" and not quoted you. Perhaps it's based on your posts which look to me like they support the show, rather than some dark, mysterious forest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do you do that mutli quoting thing ?


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> How do you do that mutli quoting thing ?



Manually edit the quote tags.

[/sad git]


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Manually edit the quote tags.
> 
> [/sad git]



errrr how do get the square brackets ?


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

They're usually between the P and Enter keys on a keyboard.

[]


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> They're usually between the P and Enter keys on a keyboard.
> 
> []



oh right, so they are


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> No. I was banned.



No. You flounced.

Hence the request by you to the Editor asking him to remove your tsunami article, in true Bristle KRS style...


----------



## Iam (Sep 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> oh right, so they are



Best. Derail. Ever.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Give Garfield enough rope ...
> 
> You're just proving my earlier point tbh :
> 
> ...



ok then willum...

you get to have a go at another poster by deciding prior to them saying anythign what they will say and passing judgment on it but them responding to that attack is summit you think is grossly unfair... 

as i have repeatdly said there is no agenda here other than on any occasion you find yourself in discordence with another poster recently you appear to go off into the they are all after me, don't expect me not to defend myself posturing ... you consistantly see others as bullying you when in fact they are taking task with the manner in which you respond to them ...

but get things clear dearie you launched the attack you made the assumption i merely responded to your attack... 

previously i had merely engauged your points until the dismissive and the passive aggresive nonsense of you deciding how i would respond and therefore being dismissive of the points raised... 

as for singling you out how many straw men are you going to errect in one post?

i have been commenting consistantly on this thread about the topic matter not about you or your comments really re read what you have written and consdier the tone of what you have posted and then put 2 and 2 together.  

This simply isn't the place to have this discussion or for that matter a discussion as to whether you like or dislike top gear clarkson or any other derailing nonsense you'd like to flag wave and soap box about ... yet again your actions are derailing a thread by your protestations which are in this instant (but by no means in all instances) unwarrented or justified... 

take it to pm's but for god's sake get of you defensive soap box on this one you are not being attacked...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 21, 2006)

"TV presenter Richard Hammond 'suffered significant brain injury'. More soon."

From the bbc ticker tape just now.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> No. You flounced.
> 
> Hence the request by you to the Editor asking him to remove your tsunami article, in true Bristle KRS style...




Keep going. You already tried this once, then twice. Third time, you've got a reply.

No, I was banned. However, I did request removing the Tsunami article, and I'd rather it stayed that way. It's on the boards (or was) and I'm happy for it to stay there, but I had several people track me down via my wife's name (unusual Greek name) and hence I don't want people asking me to join support groups or give talks every few months.

I asked for the article to be removed at a time when I was pissed off with the editor, but being pissed off wasn't the motivation. Not that it has anything to do with you.

It's also old news now anyway.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you don't actually listen do you, garf? you just decide what you think the other person has said and spew another load of bollocks at the screen.


i was taking issue with you wierd in brackets hence my comment... apperently you aren't reading...


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2006)

b3ta's in there quick as you like as usual

Shite to hear about the brain injury thing  Wouldn't wish that on anyone!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't want to take it to PMs Garf, neither can I be arsed to continue this, the pub beckons very soon.

So while you have every right to post your spiel, it was a bit of a waste of time really ... I've said my opinion, you've said yours, up to others to decide which makes most sense.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Best. Derail. Ever.




How do i get a Euro symbol? 

it's not on any of my keys


----------



## g force (Sep 21, 2006)

Ctrl Alt 4 = €


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

g force said:
			
		

> Ctrl Alt 4 = €




€

excellent.

it's just the guy i've hired to take out Garf only accepts € and i couldn't print his invoice.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2006)

To get back on track-there have always been speed loving twats ever since the wheel was invented and someone made three more. As a wooly feminist guardian reading vegetarian who does not drive, I like Topgear because it is funny and some of the cars are amazing. It does not make me want to spend a hundred grand on a car and race it. The boy racers I see going down my road at a hundred miles an hour are unlikely to be sitting at home waiting for Top Gear to see what to do next with their hundred quid fiat punto with a grands worth of crappy accessories. They just want to drive fast because they are young, stupid and think themselves immortal. TopGear is more family entertainment than the bible and probably deeply uncool for boyracers to want to emmanulate old Tory guys in stonewashed denim driving bentleys. 
To wish someone dead because he is in a programme featuring fast cars is like wishing the person at the tobacconist counter in Morrissons lung cancer.
I hope Richard recovers to try something silly another day


----------



## gsv (Sep 21, 2006)

fwiw I really like Hammond.
I like Clarkson too, come to that. Loathsome git he may be, but he makes good telly.

And if he dies or is crippled, then yes it's a personal tradgedy.

But like him or not, it's unhelpful if drive-like-an-irresponsible-git-man is seen to get away scott free. He drove like a fast and he crashed. Thousands of idiots do the same thing every year, but Hammond does it very publicly. If there are no consequences, it makes dicking about in cars look like the A-Team.


GS(v)


oh dear - I've started it up all over again haven't I
whatever...


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Keep going. You already tried this once, then twice. Third time, you've got a reply.
> 
> No, I was banned. However, I did request removing the Tsunami article, and I'd rather it stayed that way. It's on the boards (or was) and I'm happy for it to stay there, but I had several people track me down via my wife's name (unusual Greek name) and hence I don't want people asking me to join support groups or give talks every few months.
> 
> ...



Be honest. You flounced.

You flounced out of the Urban football team, and requested your articles be removed, on *the very same day* that 99 percent of your TTG mates flounced. It's common knowledge... why not be honest? 
You were never banned, or deleted, your old username is still there with it's old tagline.

You joined the outraged and humiliated TTG in a mass walkout rather than face the music over the your involvement in hidden snide threads over there, it was a mass flounce, and for what was to be a very brief lesson on why being part of a bulletin board with chickenshit cunts like ern and annakey is never going to work.

I hate to say I told you so - but I told you so.

Anyway, what are you doing back here?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> fwiw I really like Hammond.
> I like Clarkson too, come to that. Loathsome git he may be, but he makes good telly.
> 
> And if he dies or is crippled, then yes it's a personal tradgedy.
> ...




so having a serious accident isn't a 'consequence', and only Hammond's death will suffice to show people that driving fast is dangerous?

You talk absolute shit sometimes..


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> oh dear - I've started it up all over again haven't I
> whatever...



So you still maintain that it's not in the public interest for him to recover?


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

The BBC wesite  has been updated after than initial ticker tape btw. Seems doctors are 'reasonably optimistic' that he'll make a good recovery.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5367616.stm


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> The BBC wesite  has been updated after than initial ticker tape btw. Seems doctors are 'reasonably optimisitic' that he'll make a good recovery.



Oh dear, gsv will be disappointed!


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2006)

Is there a difference between 'brain injury' and 'brain damage'? Presumably the former can be tempoarary whereas the latter is permanent? 

Hope that's the case anyway.


----------



## gsv (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> So you still maintain that it's not in the public interest for him to recover?


Nope. Probably most helpful if he remains a hugely popular, witty, intelligent, good-looking, cheeky and wheelchair-bound telly host.

A curious role-reversal for us pk. Aren't you normally the one at the front of the up-against the-wall brigade?



GS(v)


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

FFS


----------



## beeboo (Sep 21, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between 'brain injury' and 'brain damage'? Presumably the former can be tempoarary whereas the latter is permanent?
> 
> Hope that's the case anyway.



Thought the same thing.  Hope so.

The 'optimistic about a good recovery' sounds hopeful.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Nope. Probably most helpful if he remains a hugely popular, witty, intelligent, good-looking, cheeky and wheelchair-bound telly host.
> 
> A curious role-reversal for us pk. Aren't you normally the one at the front of the up-against the-wall brigade?
> 
> ...



Normally I reserve my ire for those who actually deserve it, not harmless pint-sized TV presenters.


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2006)

"Significant brain injury" - BBC 6oclock news


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes I heard that.  It looks like they are letting us know gradually how bad it is.  Poor chap.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> fwiw I really like Hammond.
> I like Clarkson too, come to that. Loathsome git he may be, but he makes good telly.
> 
> And if he dies or is crippled, then yes it's a personal tradgedy.
> ...



i think you need soem persepcetive he does it with in a controlled enviroment closed roads tracks airfields there's a huge difference between that and doign it on open roads... 

you might as well apply this ot any form of motor sport they all drive faster than is permitted on the roads and therefore if they crash are in some way deserving of it by virtue of the supposed influnce or condonment of this on public roads...

i mean why stop there why not include people who shoot competitively being an inciment to gun crime and condoning murders on the street...

people who particpate in football being a condonement of hooliganism ...

you see the problem with it... 

it's very much a down with this sort of thing attitude...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i think you need soem persepcetive he does it with in a controlled enviroment closed roads tracks airfields there's a huge difference between that and doign it on open roads...
> 
> you might as well apply this ot any form of motor sport they all drive faster than is permitted on the roads and therefore if they crash are in some way deserving of it by virtue of the supposed influnce or condonment of this on public roads...
> 
> ...




Im inclined to agree with this


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2006)

We should put GATSOs on the drag strips


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I don't want to take it to PMs Garf, neither can I be arsed to continue this, the pub beckons very soon.
> 
> So while you have every right to post your spiel, it was a bit of a waste of time really ... I've said my opinion, you've said yours, up to others to decide which makes most sense.


thing is willum im not playing to the audience i was responding to comments  made and statements presented... 

you decided to attack what i might say not what i did say never the less as i said this isn't the thread for it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> €
> 
> excellent.
> 
> it's just the guy i've hired to take out Garf only accepts € and i couldn't print his invoice.


you can't even get a propper British Hit man... 

jesus if it's going to pan out like that then i harris tweed and a bowler hat damnit... (and one of those wax moustaches things ... all porit style... no belgain accent though...)


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Yes I heard that.  It looks like they are letting us know gradually how bad it is.  Poor chap.



Not wanting to draw unwarranted comparisons - but this reminds me of the Diana crash - first reports stated it was only a broken arm (?) she suffered...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Not wanting to draw unwarranted comparisons - but this reminds me of the Diana crash - first reports stated it was only a broken arm (?) she suffered...


his wife did ask for them to stop releasing reports thoughi  guess if the kids are with his father then they'd be gettign this news on the telly rathe rthan from her it might have been the reason...

didn't that gorden kay bloke from allo allo have significant brain injury and yet he continued to act and things afterwards so it mighten be all bad. 

I'd be suprised if there were some repercussions at that speed though it has to be said...


----------



## beeboo (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you might as well apply this ot any form of motor sport they all drive faster than is permitted on the roads and therefore if they crash are in some way deserving of it by virtue of the supposed influnce or condonment of this on public roads...
> 
> i mean why stop there why not include people who shoot competitively being an inciment to gun crime and condoning murders on the street...
> 
> ...



Not really...the equivalent would be be a football commentator saying he was hoping that a nice bit of violence would kick off after the match.  

Top Gear isn't a show about motorsport, it's a show about cars...they don't really make a distinction between 'sport' and driving on the public highway.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 21, 2006)

I hope gsv dies, it's in the publics interest after all.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy 8,000


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Nope. Probably most helpful if he remains a hugely popular, witty, intelligent, good-looking, cheeky and wheelchair-bound telly host.



you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> To get back on track-there have always been speed loving twats ever since the wheel was invented and someone made three more. As a wooly feminist guardian reading vegetarian who does not drive, I like Topgear because it is funny and some of the cars are amazing. It does not make me want to spend a hundred grand on a car and race it. *The boy racers I see going down my road at a hundred miles an hour are unlikely to be sitting at home waiting for Top Gear to see what to do next with their hundred quid fiat punto with a grands worth of crappy accessories*. They just want to drive fast because they are young, stupid and think themselves immortal. TopGear is more family entertainment than the bible and probably deeply uncool for boyracers to want to emmanulate old Tory guys in stonewashed denim driving bentleys.
> To wish someone dead because he is in a programme featuring fast cars is like wishing the person at the tobacconist counter in Morrissons lung cancer.
> I hope Richard recovers to try something silly another day



erm...the Top Gear bods hate modding, so not quite true. Apart from that I'm just like you. Left wing, Friends of the Earth member, massive petrol head....go figure....

EDIT TO ADD...forgot I'm a veggie too....


----------



## souljacker (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you might as well apply this ot any form of motor sport



Or any of the extreme sports too. Danny Way used to chuck himself out of helicopters on skateboards and broke his neck surfing.

People take risks and the public gsv is so concerned about know that and get a buzz off it too.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Happy 8,000




lol cheers


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2006)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> erm...the Top Gear bods hate modding, so not quite true. Apart from that I'm just like you. Left wing, Friends of the Earth member, massive petrol head....go figure....


Err, that was my point-the difference between most boyracers ideologies and that of Top Gear


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2006)

It's human nature to take risks...if we didnt we'd still be living in coastal caves in South Africa..


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're a fucking idiot.



I usually avoid getting involved in these sorts of spats, but I have to agree, what a grade A twat.


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> No, I was banned.


er, your old ID doesn't look banned (now anyway) - it's got your tagline.

Anyway... I think this brain injury thing is a very hard to predict the outcome of - some awful injuries have left the person pretty much the same as before and some apparantly minor blows have caused devastating change.

There's no real way for the docs to know is what I'm saying, they just have to wait and see how Hammond responds.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Err, that was my point-the difference between most boyracers ideologies and that of Top Gear


 Erm...stupid me...I really should read posts with more attention....sorry.....am I forgiven?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2006)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Erm...stupid me...I really should read post with more attention....sorry.....am I forgiven?


Only if you drive a Porsche with a caravan though a schoolyard with a blindfold on after taking acid-it's what he would have wanted


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Only if you drive a Porsche with a caravan though a schoolyard with a blindfold on after taking acid-it's what he would have wanted


I dont like Porche's...can I do it in a Aston instead?


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I can get a pretty good *idea* about whether I'm *likely* or not to like someone's politics/attitudes from their attitude to Clarkson. If they (seriously) treat him as a hero, they can get stuffed.



William, you do talk some fucking nonsense somtimes.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2006)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> I dont like Porche's...can I do it in a Aston instead?


Only if through rush hour traffic in guildford with no brakes and bald tyres and wearing a David hasselhoff mask


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Only if through rush hour traffic in guildford with no brakes and bald tyres and wearing a David hasselhoff mask


Now yer talking!!....you can take the video.....


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2006)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Now yer talking!!....you can take the video.....


Will be far too distracted by your suspenders


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Will be far too distracted by your suspenders


  ...I'm glad I'm off to the pub now, cause I need a drink at the thought of me in suspenders, not sure if I could inflict that on humanity!!! 

Right of I go, will have a toast to Hammonds recovery.....and one on you cyberfairy for a fantastically kinky mind... 

ps.....what colour suspenders?? : - )


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2006)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> ...I'm glad I'm off to the pub now, cause I need a drink at the thought of me in suspenders, not sure if I could inflict that on humanity!!!
> 
> Right of I go, will have a toast to Hammonds recovery.....and one on you cyberfairy for a fantastically kinky mind...
> 
> ps.....what colour suspenders?? : - )



 emergency red


----------



## gsv (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i think you need soem persepcetive he does it with in a controlled enviroment closed roads tracks airfields there's a huge difference between that and doign it on open roads...
> 
> you might as well apply this ot any form of motor sport they all drive faster than is permitted on the roads and therefore if they crash are in some way deserving of it by virtue of the supposed influnce or condonment of this on public roads...
> 
> ...


Wooo! An actual _point_ that I can _debate_!
I love you Garf! 

If they were just assessing cars on racetracks, you'd be absolutely right. But their whole approach is to romanticise speed and power.

Star in a Moderately Priced Car? _Oh God I really hope I can drive faster than Tarrant!_
Car v train/plane/horse/canoe? _Wooo! Look how exciting it is driving fast!_
Drive test on a racecourse? _WOW I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW POWERFUL THIS CAR IS I WANT ONE AND YOU DO TOO!_

It's not worth denying that - it's the appeal of the fucking show. FFS - I love it too!
(If I wanted a _sensible_ show I'd be watching Fifth Gear...)

They're the poster-boys for pushing it and pushing it cause _you can get away with it can't you._
Not this time.

Plus - and I don't think any of the flaming-torches-mob have addressed this - _not_ all their high-speed pro-car anti-pedestrian fun and games are on the track. From time to time, they're in the privacy and safety of the open road...

Hammond's a Clarkson-wannabe thinks being an obnoxious cunt driver is a lark, and it's turned round and smacked him in the face.
Let there be consequences.


GS(v)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

did somebody just fart................again


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv - I could criticise Top Gear until the cows come home. I could criticise myself for openly admitting right 'ere on this very thread that I if my mind's elsewhere I tend to put my foot down. I could criticise loads of things and people and etc for all manner of things.

But I really don't think that wishing death or a future wheelchair bound existence on anyone is reasonable. Fuck's sake, I wouldn't even wish that on the drunken driver that killed my sister.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Hammond's a Clarkson-wannabe thinks being an obnoxious cunt driver is a lark, and it's turned round and smacked him in the face.
> Let there be consequences.
> 
> GS(v)




The guy was trying to beat the UK landspeed record in a controled enviroment.
He unfortunately suffered injuries because of an accident ( or lets blame someone cause they didn't calculate the windspeed+velocity of parachute opening+crosswind).
Yes, if you take risks be prepared to pay the consequences, but you put it like it is something of a glory role and he should suffer because of it.  
either you are completley heartless or you have an unfulfilled life and you enjoy the conflict when you post here.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it just me that wants to BANG SOME IMMATURE FUKWIT's heads together?

 


Get a fukn room. It's SO boring.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 21, 2006)

hurry up and die already gsv.


----------



## gsv (Sep 21, 2006)

Stick it up your cunt, teeps 

GS(v)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

jesus you are one twisted case


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> hurry up and die already gsv.



 Nice one.


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv - you choose to reply to teeps. But all she posted was a shorter version of what you did - but you didn't like it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 21, 2006)

I see no hope for this thread, for as long as hes still around.....


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Hammond's a Clarkson-wannabe thinks being an obnoxious cunt driver is a lark, and it's turned round and smacked him in the face.
> Let there be consequences.
> 
> 
> GS(v)



Still spectacuarly missng the point, I see.

Cunt.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Stick it up your cunt, teeps




go rip yourself a new one.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> er, your old ID doesn't look banned (now anyway) - it's got your tagline.
> 
> Anyway... I think this brain injury thing is a very hard to predict the outcome of - some awful injuries have left the person pretty much the same as before and some apparantly minor blows have caused devastating change.
> 
> There's no real way for the docs to know is what I'm saying, they just have to wait and see how Hammond responds.




I know, but it is.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Be honest. You flounced.
> 
> You flounced out of the Urban football team, and requested your articles be removed, on *the very same day* that 99 percent of your TTG mates flounced. It's common knowledge... why not be honest?
> You were never banned, or deleted, your old username is still there with it's old tagline.
> ...



I'm being honest. I was banned I presume for being involved in TTG and asking for the article to be removed. 

Ed told me he was banning me and at that time I said to the football team I was 'out'.

'flimsier' is banned. It wasn't on the tagline, but I have no idea why.

As for ern and AK, they were cunts on TTG, and I really disliked them, but they did that on-line because they like to fuck about. You're just a bullshitter who has been humilliated over and over again. I'm not here for you - I'm here to conribute with people I like, so fuck off out of my face.

Ta.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i think you need soem persepcetive he does it with in a controlled enviroment closed roads tracks airfields there's a huge difference between that and doign it on open roads...
> 
> you might as well apply this ot any form of motor sport they all drive faster than is permitted on the roads and therefore if they crash are in some way deserving of it by virtue of the supposed influnce or condonment of this on public roads...
> 
> ...



Responding to your earlier rather than later post Garf 

I actually largely agree with this ..


----------



## pk (Sep 21, 2006)

deleted for the sake of Handy1's first thread - to go beyond page 1!!!

in a nutshell - lol ! 

ttg + flim-flam = more flounce to the ounce!


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

pk & nonamenopackdrill,

Get a fucking PM room, FFS


----------



## handy1 (Sep 21, 2006)

First post i ever started that lasted longer than one page and it's destined for the bin 
















last in   H


----------



## treefrog (Sep 21, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> pk & nonamenopackdrill,
> 
> Get a fucking PM room, FFS


seconded. AFAIK a guy being seriously injured in a car crash has nothing to do with TTG 

On-topic, I really hope Hammond is OK. Brainiac is a great show (my students love it  ) and he's a very good presenter, seems to have a real enthusiasm for what he's doing. Thinking of him and his family...


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 21, 2006)

Blaaah blah blahblah blaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
Who cares. Yup...no one. Honestly...the majority of us REALLY don't give a shit.

There are some days (yup today is one!) I wish the mods would/could ban self important bloody children. It is boring at best. FUCK OFF and pm each other!!    






*rare outburst moment*


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

treefrog said:
			
		

> seconded. AFAIK a guy being seriously injured in a car crash has nothing to do with TTG
> 
> On-topic, I really hope Hammond is OK. Brainiac is a great show (my students love it  ) and he's a very good presenter, seems to have a real enthusiasm for what he's doing. Thinking of him and his family...



thirded. i was about to go on about who kept asking the questions, but i agree that this isn't the thread.


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2006)

My, this is going well


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 21, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> My, this is going well


Is he dead yet or has he just signed up to TTG / The  thing ever?


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 21, 2006)

Why is anyone bothered why nonamepackdrill left? This is why I havn't bothered with urban for weeks and why I'm going to go back to not bothering, cos it's full of people self righteously calling people twats and cunts over what happened or didn't happen on a message board. There are some really lovely, interesting people on this board, but I can't be arsed wading through endless slanging matches to read the interesting stuff. 

You make an effort to post something interesting and well thought out, no-one replies. You write something like ernanaedvernet is cunt/I love him or comment on some wierdly dull aspect of urban 'history' and people flock to witter on about stuff that is so incredably tedious I'd rather pull my toenails out with my teeth than read any more of it. It's like sitting in a pub and someone starting a blazing row with the bloke next to you or telling you about what happened in local politics in some drizzly suburb of Coventry you've never been too in 1987. If it's constantly happening it gets tiring or boring and you stop going to the pub.

It really is a shame because I like this place a lot and have a lot of respect for some posters. Maybe the novelty has worn off. I dunno - finding it a lot less interesting at the moment. It always makes me chuckle that the same people who slag people off for posting 'irrelavancy' or 'content-free' stuff are often the first to jump into this asinine kind of 'debate' as if 95% of it actually matters.  

meh.


----------



## laptop (Sep 21, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Is he dead yet or has he just signed up to TTG / The est thing ever?



Not quite any of the above.



His employer said:


> Doctors at Leeds General Infirmary said they were "reasonably optimistic" the 36-year-old would make a good recovery.



Which, being translated, is: "All hope is not lost. Until we sign the death certificate, all hope is never lost."

If any of his relatives are reading, I apologise for breaking the news of the translation to you in this way.


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> Which, being translated, is: "All hope is not lost. Until we sign the death certificate, all hope is never lost."
> 
> If any of his relatives are reading, I apologise for breaking the news of the translation to you in this way.



That's what concerns me


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Why is anyone bothered why nonamepackdrill left? This is why I havn't bothered with urban for weeks and why I'm going to go back to not bothering, cos it's full of people self righteously calling people twats and cunts over what happened or didn't happen on a message board. There are some really lovely, interesting people on this board, but I can't be arsed wading through endless slanging matches to read the interesting stuff.
> 
> You make an effort to post something interesting and well thought out, no-one replies. You write something like ernanaedvernet is cunt/I love him or comment on some wierdly dull aspect of urban 'history' and people flock to witter on about stuff that is so incredably tedious I'd rather pull my toenails out with my teeth than read any more of it. It's like sitting in a pub and someone starting a blazing row with the bloke next to you or telling you about what happened in local politics in some drizzly suburb of Coventry you've never been too in 1987. If it's constantly happening it gets tiring or boring and you stop going to the pub.
> 
> ...



If you're not very careful you'll be in danger of getting a gurt big hug.


----------



## handy1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well to get back to reality....the first thing i thought when hearing about such an accident was,shit ,i hope his head is ok.

Not everyones  first thought,but my father was seriously injured in an accident at work in '84 and recieved serious brain damage,it changes people (and their personalities) overnight (or can do)

As i recall (i was 18 at the time) the first 72 hours are the critical hours(and trust me,you countdown the clock and think/hope at 71+ 3/4 hours everything is going to be o.k.)


It's not and in our case it never was again.

Big love,hope and understanding to his wife and kids,trust me,it's horrible.


               H


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Why is anyone bothered why nonamepackdrill left? This is why I havn't bothered with urban for weeks and why I'm going to go back to not bothering, cos it's full of people self righteously calling people twats and cunts over what happened or didn't happen on a message board. There are some really lovely, interesting people on this board, but I can't be arsed wading through endless slanging matches to read the interesting stuff.
> 
> You make an effort to post something interesting and well thought out, no-one replies. You write something like ernanaedvernet is cunt/I love him or comment on some wierdly dull aspect of urban 'history' and people flock to witter on about stuff that is so incredably tedious I'd rather pull my toenails out with my teeth than read any more of it. It's like sitting in a pub and someone starting a blazing row with the bloke next to you or telling you about what happened in local politics in some drizzly suburb of Coventry you've never been too in 1987. If it's constantly happening it gets tiring or boring and you stop going to the pub.
> 
> ...



I've definitely been very guilty of overindulging in 'animated discussions' on interboard politics myself often enough, but I think you're overstating your case. Only a very limited number of people do this -- OK all that can end up overdominating threads on occasion, but give the large number of Urban people, including longtimers, who DON'T, a bit more credit than that.

Cheers


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

Right, but William, let's not start again.

The 72 hours thing is v interesting. I've got a bad feeling. I know he's just another person, but, well, I quite liked him and that.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 21, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Why is anyone bothered why nonamepackdrill left? This is why I havn't bothered with urban for weeks and why I'm going to go back to not bothering, cos it's full of people self righteously calling people twats and cunts over what happened or didn't happen on a message board. There are some really lovely, interesting people on this board, but I can't be arsed wading through endless slanging matches to read the interesting stuff.
> 
> You make an effort to post something interesting and well thought out, no-one replies. You write something like ernanaedvernet is cunt/I love him or comment on some wierdly dull aspect of urban 'history' and people flock to witter on about stuff that is so incredably tedious I'd rather pull my toenails out with my teeth than read any more of it. It's like sitting in a pub and someone starting a blazing row with the bloke next to you or telling you about what happened in local politics in some drizzly suburb of Coventry you've never been too in 1987. If it's constantly happening it gets tiring or boring and you stop going to the pub.
> 
> ...



A fantastic post mate!!


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I've definitely been very guilty of overindulging in 'animated discussions' on interboard politics myself often enough, but I think you're overstating your case. Only a very limited number of people do this -- OK all that can end up overdominating threads on occasion, but give the large number of Urban people, including longtimers, who DON'T, a bit more credit than that.
> 
> Cheers



I don't care how long they've signed up for William. I have stated I have a lot of respect for a lot of people - I'm not entering into some kind of arse kissing list of who I like and don't. I am not 'making a case' I am saying how I find it. As it happens, I would never accuse you of not reading posts and responding in a reasoned way, but that really is irrelavent to the overall vibe or feeling of this place, which I cannot be bothered with at this moment in time. 

"there are some very lovely, interesting people" - I think that is giving credit. 

So for this eve, adieu.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Only a very limited number of people do this -- OK all that can end up overdominating threads on occasion, but give the large number of Urban people, including longtimers, who DON'T, a bit more credit than that.
> 
> Cheers



Trouble is William...sometimes its much more than "on occasion". 
I ignore most of the shit, but, just sometimes...it makes me want to grab them and bang their bloody heads together. 

Willy waving is so tiresome and boring and it's about as impressive as gnat's piss.

Anywayyyyyyy......

*unsubscribes from this thread*


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> So for this eve, adieu.



Grab him, he's getting a huuuug!!!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, it's shame anyway, and I for one have learned a lot about my own weaknesses from it 

Would say more, but best not. Certainly not here.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 21, 2006)

Funny pic from B3ta.

Made me laugh, apologies if it has been posted before.


----------



## handy1 (Sep 21, 2006)

sorry all


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 21, 2006)

handy1 said:
			
		

> ????????????????????????????



Sodding image tags wont work, should be fixed now above with a link.


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks handy1

Very sorry to read about your Dad btw


----------



## handy1 (Sep 21, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> handy1 - could you edit your post to get rid of the quote please, the url was so long it's throwing the screen out. Cheers.
> 
> Sorry to read about your Dad btw



sorry mate ,and ta BTW.


----------



## cesare (Sep 21, 2006)

No probs

Your post made me imagine what Richard Hammond's family are going through at the moment - it must really bring memories for you too.


----------



## handy1 (Sep 21, 2006)

No probs you too ,we got there i think


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Top Gear isn't a show about motorsport, it's a show about cars...they don't really make a distinction between 'sport' and driving on the public highway.



erm most of the event's they attend are track days they have their own track and alrge perecentage of the cars they test are track day cars by virtue of the fact that that's all super cars were ever really made for most of them you cannot drive on the road with out ripping the arse out of them sure there are some silly challenges by by and large being a chat show/magazine format show they do cover all aspects of motoring and do so very well as pk has siad the prodcution values are supurb.  The presenter know their stuff historically and also in terms of what the cars can and can't do why is it that car manufacturers would hold great stock in the program if they didn't (indeed rover even blamed lack of car sales on the program...)


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 21, 2006)

that's a fucking long sentence or two.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 21, 2006)

^ is that a question*? *

---------

hope to see his cheacky gring bacl on tv soon (Hammond)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Wooo! An actual _point_ that I can _debate_!
> I love you Garf!
> 
> If they were just assessing cars on racetracks, you'd be absolutely right. But their whole approach is to romanticise speed and power.



this goes witht he territory though, it'd make for dull telly to drive 1.1 fiestas round and round ... it's a motoring magazine program for every ferriari that you might like to own you have to have a cheap mid class saloon you're more likely to... but what wrong with beign enthusiatic about cars or the capablities of it... 

there's nothing saying that you should go and trash it on the open road... 




			
				gsv said:
			
		

> Star in a Moderately Priced Car? _Oh God I really hope I can drive faster than Tarrant!_



having driven dunsfold i can go faster than tarrent !! though jodi kid is faster than me  but that's not the point is it that's about a track competition on their track it's not like it's on the open road no your points null here...




			
				gsv said:
			
		

> Car v train/plane/horse/canoe? _Wooo! Look how exciting it is driving fast!_



there's something to be said about having to do the same journey in different modes of transport to demonstrate the capabilties of cars, there's a long history of this and they are recreating things from old old old motor racing history.... if you don't beleive it look up birkin and blue train... 

these things aren't new as forms of road tests or to demonstate cars ... and for refference the most memorable one recently where richard and james went against clarkson in the ferriari clarkson was for the most part sticking to the speed limits hence his lost time through switzerland.... 






			
				gsv said:
			
		

> Drive test on a racecourse? _WOW I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW POWERFUL THIS CAR IS I WANT ONE AND YOU DO TOO!_



not relevant this is merely a car on a track 




			
				gsv said:
			
		

> They're the poster-boys for pushing it and pushing it cause _you can get away with it can't you._
> Not this time.



i don't think that's the case that's your interpretation of it...





			
				gsv said:
			
		

> Plus - and I don't think any of the flaming-torches-mob have addressed this - _not_ all their high-speed pro-car anti-pedestrian fun and games are on the track. From time to time, they're in the privacy and safety of the open road...


  yes closed road and in cases where they are not closed roads they are driving at the speed limit ... this isn't the gumball or some equally bad reputationed (and rightly so) deleiberate tear up the road jolly there are making a tv program ... 




			
				gsv said:
			
		

> Hammond's a Clarkson-wannabe thinks being an obnoxious cunt driver is a lark, and it's turned round and smacked him in the face.
> Let there be consequences.
> 
> 
> GS(v)



this just sounds like bitter envy rather than actually having a point 

and there's stil huge difference between demonstrating a car in any of the circumstances hammond has and the type of drving you are rallying against...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> that's a fucking long sentence or two.


shush flim or i'll lick you pate till your bald and covered in siliva


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 22, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> shush flim or i'll lick you pate till your bald and covered in siliva



Not sure if this is a wet dream or nightmare on elm street.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is a wet dream or nightmare on elm street.


sesame street more like


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

deleted off topic shite


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Let me know when to chip in to get the last word on all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check my pm's in a bit... probably...



Don't be a prick - just post on topic.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

deleted off topic spat


----------



## red rose (Sep 22, 2006)

Holy bejesusing fuck will you lot please give it a fucking rest!

I make a point of always staying out of the infighting that goes on around here, partly because whatever you say someone will always have a go at you, but mostly because its just so fucking tedious!

This isn't directed at anyone in particular or one particular 'side.' Its directed at the whole bastard lot of you because it doesn't matter how long you continue to bicker amongst yourselves, stir stuff up, try to personally discredit, mislead or wind each other up, the only thing that will ever be proven is that everyone else is fucking sick of having to sift through it all in order to find a post with some actual relevance to the thread title.

Its fucking rude to constantly derail other people's threads, threads that could have actually gone somewhere interesting because you're operating under the misguided notion that anyone else cares about your personal spats.

I really have to fucking congratulate you all on managing to take a thread so far off course though. Well fucking done. Now I'm sure I will get flamed to fuck whilst everyone says it was everyone else's falt which just proves that none of you bloody listen when people tell you to stop or take it to PM's and all you're really interested in is carrying on your stupid _pointless_ argument.

Jesus!


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

She's right you know.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 22, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Holy bejesusing fuck will you lot please give it a fucking rest!
> 
> I make a point of always staying out of the infighting that goes on around here, partly because whatever you say someone will always have a go at you, but mostly because its just so fucking tedious!
> 
> ...



You didn't help. There was a post like this a few posts ago that everyone agreed with. Trying to raise your head as the voice of reason AFTER it's calmed down is only likely to stoke it again. 

And you're not a very good person to do so anyway.

On topic (as we were before people started ranting about us being off topic), radio 5 has unconfirmed reports that it's looking v v bad.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 22, 2006)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> On topic (as we were before people started ranting about us being off topic), radio 5 has unconfirmed reports that it's looking v v bad.



*peeks in..............*

Oh


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

That is shit.

I do hope he is OK, it looked good earlier today for him.

I must say I'd be a tad upset if he really does die, or has to do a Christopher Reeve for the remainder of his life.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

I really hope he pulls through, besides the crap charater he plays on briniac he really does seem to take a great interest in the subject he is presenting.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I really hope he pulls through, besides the crap charater he plays on briniac he really does seem to take a great interest in the subject he is presenting.



He's well into science and has a background in science education well beyond Top Gear - perhaps some of the "serves him right" muppets on this thread might want to learn something about that before commenting...

Put it this way - had it been Mark Thatcher I'd have laughed - but Hammond is one of the good guys IMO.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> He's well into science and has a background in science education well beyond Top Gear - perhaps some of the "serves him right" muppets on this thread might want to learn something about that before commenting...
> 
> Put it this way - had it been Mark Thatcher I'd have laughed - but Hammond is one of the good guys IMO.


I know hence why i said character, he is clearly up on the science but the role he plays is annoying as you know its not really him.


----------



## cesare (Sep 22, 2006)

Haven't heard the R5 reports but I hope that isn't so - would like the cheeky lad back for his wife and daughters if nothing else, crossing my fingers


----------



## red rose (Sep 22, 2006)

The BBC website is still saying that his doctors are "reasonably optimistic" that he'll make a "good recovery."

I dont know if thats better or worse than whay radio 5 have said but "good recovery" is a much better outlook than it could've been.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> The BBC website is still saying that his doctors are "reasonably optimistic" that he'll make a "good recovery."
> 
> I dont know if thats better or worse than whay radio 5 have said but "good recovery" is a much better outlook than it could've been.


Sounds like he will be fine and i really hope thats so.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 22, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> The BBC website is still saying that his doctors are "reasonably optimistic" that he'll make a "good recovery."
> 
> I dont know if thats better or worse than whay radio 5 have said but "good recovery" is a much better outlook than it could've been.



Quite.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 22, 2006)

On the BBC they're describing his injury as a 'significant brain injury' not so sure that sounds very good.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Sep 22, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> On the BBC they're describing his injury as a 'significant brain injury' not so sure that sounds very good.



It's different everywhere.


----------



## red rose (Sep 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Sounds like he will be fine and i really hope thats so.


Admittedly it does also say that he suffered brain injury, but that could be anything from the brain being swollen for a few days from the impact to full on vegetative state so I thought the quote from the doctors was more informative.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

He's in the best possible place he could be, to treat his alleged brain injuries.

Fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## laptop (Sep 22, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> The BBC website is still saying...






			
				BBC website said:
			
		

> Last Updated: Thursday, 21 September 2006, 17:44 GMT 18:44 UK



See translation at top of previoius page


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> On the BBC they're describing his injury as a 'significant brain injury' not so sure that sounds very good.


Rik Mayal had that and pulled through totally, c'mon Hammond you can be the same.


----------



## cesare (Sep 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Rik Mayal had that and pulled through totally, c'mon Hammond you can be the same.



Yes and as Garf said, the guy from 'allo 'allo

C'mon Hammond


----------



## red rose (Sep 22, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> See translation at top of previoius page


I'm going to cling to my interpretation until they say anything more, ever the optimist.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think newsy soundbites are sufficient enough to make a decent prognosis anyway.


----------



## cesare (Sep 22, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> I'm going to cling to my interpretation until they say anything more, ever the optimist.




Yep, totally see what Laptop's saying but no harm in just geeing the lil fella up a bit


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

Ozzy Osbourse had similar accident and sadly the twat is still alive, if he can pull through you can Rich, your not a complete fuckhead like him.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

Go to bed before you type something else you'll later regret, IHB.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Go to bed before you type something else you'll later regret, IHB.


Yes its shockingly bad i think Ozzy a wanker, he is so perfect, i mean look at how kids have turned out.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yes its shockingly bad i think Ozzy a wanker, he is so perfect, i mean look at how kids have turned out.



You are clearly the role model for Mr.Osbourne's offspring.

You should get in touch with Sharon, and act as some kind of new age advocate to the kids, just to let them know they're cool.

To quote Ozzy Himself:

"wine is fine but whiskey's quicker"


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah cos i have been checked into rehab.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yeah cos i have been checked into rehab.



What?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What?


Well Ozzy Osbourne's son has had to go into rehab, it's like father like son. No matter how much money you have if your parents are fuckwits you will be one.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Well Ozzy Osbourne's son has had to go into rehab, it's like father like son. No matter how much money you have if your parents are fuckwits you will be one.



Are you planning to have children?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Are you planning to have children?


Never.


----------



## pk (Sep 22, 2006)

Then all is well in the world.

I bid you goodnight.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Then all is well in the world.
> 
> I bid you goodnight.


If i do have kids, which i really dont want, you can take the piss when they go into rehab cos i'm a crap parent like Ozzy.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 22, 2006)

if his chances of survival are 50/50 then i dont much rate his chances of returning to his previous lifestyle.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 22, 2006)

Things change over time though, Ive just finished reading 'shattered' written by the mother of a PhD student who fell off a 3 story roof.
They said he'd be a vegetable but she and his dad refused to put him in a home as suggested by the docs and took him home to work on him.

He'll never be fully independent because he has short term memory loss but hes walking, talking, going out on his own etc. It can be done.

ETA I just read this
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5369512.stm
which says clarkson told the sun that Richard Hammond smiled at him when he insulted his driving skills so hopefully that means he has a decent chance of having many of his mental faculties


----------



## Wookey (Sep 22, 2006)

Hammond came out of intensive care it was reported some minutes ago.

(PA wires)


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep. He's making 'satisfactory progress'.  

Sky has just put a piece up:

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13543592,00.html


----------



## beeboo (Sep 22, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> Yep. He's making 'satisfactory progress'.
> 
> Sky has just put a piece up:
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13543592,00.html



Fingers remain crossed!

I have no idea why I'm so concerned about this - normally this kind of story would completely pass me by, but I'm really hanging on every update.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 22, 2006)

The Torygraph has a very optimistic interview with James May here:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/09/22/nhammond122.xml


> May, who with Hammond plays a foil to Jeremy Clarkson on Top Gear, was at his friend's bedside for several hours.
> 
> "He tried to sit up when I came in and he gave me a sort of grin, which I have to say was a very uplifting moment for me," he said. "I had a bit of an unmanly moment at that point.
> 
> "I was chuffed to see him and although he's muttering, he seems much like the irritating little shit I know and love. Even when he can't say much, he seemed to make as much sense as he does when he can talk normally."




SG


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, that made me smile loads as well !!!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 22, 2006)

Its lovely to hear from his friends though isnt it? Rather than the very staid 'verdicts' on his condition which get issued often but dont actually tell you a whole lot


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 22, 2006)

Really glad he is pulling through.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 23, 2006)

I realise it means boosting the hit counter of Murdoch's Bastion of Evil, but Clarkson's written a piece on the accident in the Sun:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006440317,00.html

Which actually makes some quite interesting points. But he doesn't mention Darfur _once_.  

SG


----------



## Buds (Sep 23, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> if his chances of survival are 50/50 then i dont much rate his chances of returning to his previous lifestyle.



A close friend of mine fell off a hotel balcony a few years ago and was only given a 50/50 chance of survival and that if he did survive he wwould probably never walk again.

He now plays in goal for 2 football teams and does some sort of kick boxing.

It's not over until the fat lady sings and all that.


----------



## moose (Sep 23, 2006)

According to this he's walking about and chatting, so I guess he can't be too bad.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 23, 2006)

> Donations nearing £50,000 flooded in to the Yorkshire Air Ambulance, whose helicopter got Hammond to neurosurgeons in 12 minutes.


While it's ace they got all that money, it's a shame that it takes a sleb to get mangled for people to donate it!

Although saying that, I can think of a few other slebs that could be mangled for good causes...


----------



## slaar (Sep 23, 2006)

subversplat said:
			
		

> While it's ace they got all that money, it's a shame that it takes a sleb to get mangled for people to donate it!
> 
> Although saying that, I can think of a few other slebs that could be mangled for good causes...


Anything that raises the profile of such an operation is great.

Incredible that he was with neurosurgeons in 12 minutes. The wonders of the modern age. Surviving a 280 mph accident if he does indeed pull through will give him bragging rights for life.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 23, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Clarkson's written a piece on the accident in the Sun:





> Today, people who have absolutely no idea at all of how television works, (Yes, columnist Neil Lyndon — that’s you, you sanctimonious, rent-a-soundbite little t**d) are saying that our producers push us to do more and more dangerous stunts in a bid for ratings.


----------



## pk (Sep 25, 2006)

And we all know what happens when people try too hard for ratings...

!!

http://www.steve.irwin.justgotowned.com/


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

Fuck the twat:



Hunting gives Richard Hammond new thrill

Richard Hammond suggests men who eat ice cream are gay, world laughs at him


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Never heard of him.  But all the same it isn't nice to hear of human suffering; hope he's OK whoever he is.


I've now, ten years later, heard quite enough about him. And think it's probably best we don't talk about him: that's what he wants.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Fuck the twat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's vid of the forelock tugging terriermen attacking people on that very hunt.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Didn't know at the time about his vile hunting links. Would have been better all round if he'd snapped his scrawney little neck.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Here's vid of the forelock tugging terriermen attacking people on that very hunt.


What a cunt. He's nice and clear in the photo though so let's hope he gets done.


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2016)

I have found myself thinking for most of the last 10 years, I wonder what Richard Hammond thinks about blah blah. It's good to finally get an update.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

xenon said:


> I have found myself thinking for most of the last 10 years, I wonder what Richard Hammond thinks about blah blah. It's good to finally get an update.


Good that you took the time out to share that thought too. Cheers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2016)

Saw this thread resurrected and thought, 'At last, 2016 adds some balance to the carnage!' - alas no, the annoying little prick still breathes.

Nice to see Castlemorton back in the news though


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2016)

editor said:


> What a cunt. He's nice and clear in the photo though so let's hope he gets done.



Takes out Amazon prime trial, cancels with note; don't want my money supporting hunting tossbags...


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 30, 2016)

It was confusing reading the start of this thread before I realized how old it was - "Richard Hammond's been in an accident! And people .... are really concerned about him??"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 30, 2016)

Fucking twat. I may have to get involved again in 2017 if I have to chance to meet this shit on a hunt


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 30, 2016)

editor said:


> What a cunt. He's nice and clear in the photo though so let's hope he gets done.



Done? Hunting's not illegal. Not in practice anyway, not while the police support it. You can even run people down with your horse and not get done for it.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2016)

I love hunting.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I love hunting.


Sure you do.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 30, 2016)

sorry, cant see whatever salty comment that is cus I got you on ignore, sad little twat.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> sorry, cant see whatever salty comment that is cus I got you on ignore, sad little twat.


Take a day off.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2016)

2016 strikes again, ((( pengaleng )))


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> You can even run people down with your horse and not get done for it.


Should be able to do it in cars too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Fuck the twat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twat he may be, but that picture is from an old episode of Top Gear.


----------



## gosub (Dec 30, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Twat he may be, but that picture is from an old episode of Top Gear.






Yep looks like the same horse, (and definitely the same outfit)


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Twat he may be, but that picture is from an old episode of Top Gear.


It's there for illustrative purposes. To illustrate what a fucking twat he is.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 30, 2016)

Far too much fuss made over fox hunting


----------



## stavros (Dec 30, 2016)

Apparently ice cream is gay.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

It's such a weird thing to say.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2016)

editor said:


> It's such a weird thing to say.



There was a good tweet reposted in The Grauniad suggesting viewing figures for, and general interest in The Grand Tour are likely to be piss poor and worsening, so we should all be rejoicing in such comment rather than getting wound up by it, as it is almost certainly a desperate attempt to shore up interest for their failing show.


----------



## xes (Dec 30, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Far too much fuss made over fox hunting


Yep, the cunts who just won't stop it need to sort their fucking lives out. The scum cunts.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 30, 2016)

xes said:


> Yep, the cunts who just won't stop it need to sort their fucking lives out. The scum cunts.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 30, 2016)

They can keep out of my garden ... and stop scaring the bejessus out of my companion animals and the local sheep, as well as blocking the road, driving on the verges and thinking they are above the law.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 30, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> They can keep out of my garden ... and stop scaring the bejessus out of my companion animals and the local sheep, as well as blocking the road, driving on the verges and thinking they are above the law.



They are above the law.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2016)

T & P said:


> There was a good tweet reposted in The Grauniad suggesting viewing figures for, and general interest in The Grand Tour are likely to be piss poor and worsening, so we should all be rejoicing in such comment rather than getting wound up by it, as it is almost certainly a desperate attempt to shore up interest for their failing show.


I sat through their Christmas special (as the family were watching it) and it really was quite desperate stuff.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> They are above the law.



In quite a few cases, they *are *the law.


----------



## albionism (Dec 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Done? Hunting's not illegal. Not in practice anyway, not while the police support it. You can even run people down with your horse and not get done for it.


I think Ed meant the violent boot-licker in the video.


----------



## albionism (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Casually Red (Dec 30, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Far too much fuss made over fox hunting



The only argument in its favour is if there's ever the slightest doubt someone's a cunt , if you catch them trying to rip adumb , terrified animal to pieces while acting the ladeedah with a bunch of poshos and perverts, that doubt is dispelled forever more. 

No problem with farmers shooting foxes as vermin but torturing animals to death is for the morally and spiritually perverted . I also have the suspicion the fox is just a politically correct stand in for one of us great unwashed .


----------



## gosub (Dec 30, 2016)

stavros said:


> Apparently ice cream is gay.


Tbf I haven't  eaten chocolate ice-cream since two girls one cup


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 30, 2016)

Never seen it, don't ever want to see it . Plus ice cream isn't gay . That's just silly .

Eta

Particularly coming from a man who dresses in skintight jodhpurs , knee boots, a velvet overcoat , frilly shirt brandishing a horsewhip. Questioning the sexual identity of a Vienetta is off limits when that's your caper .


----------



## handy1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Far too much fuss made over fox hunting


Are you attention seeking?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 31, 2016)

Nah. Couldn't care less about it.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Fuck the twat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesn't Hammond have this reputation as being a bit better or nicer than Clarkson?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 31, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Doesn't Hammond have this reputation as being a bit better or nicer than Clarkson?


Someone we knew who briefly worked with them reckoned Hammond was the worst.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Someone we knew who briefly worked with them reckoned Hammond was the worst.



He seems like it to me, but they are all awful. Fuck them.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 31, 2016)

J Ed said:


> He seems like it to me, but they are all awful. Fuck them.


Apparently May's quite a nice chap.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 2016 strikes again, ((( pengaleng )))




if i knew that was gonna happen I'd made it count ,


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Far too much fuss made over fox hunting



You're right, we should be allowed to burn the hunting fuckos alive in their houses without all the fuss and bother that action seems to bring.

Surprised to hear you come out on this side of the fence though, good on ya


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Apparently May's quite a nice chap.



"I hate him almost as much as James May hates himself."
Malcolm Tucker


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2017)

oddly enough I have been getting into the whole point of his bio- reading about the crash. Otherwise its all borderline patridge gloss. Bacon sandwiches, his life as a loca radio dj existing on pot noodles.


----------



## Chz (Jan 3, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Apparently May's quite a nice chap.


What I've heard from a couple of BBC folks is that while he's _considerably_ less of a twat than Clarkson, and *monumentally *less of a twat than Hammond, it actually still leaves plenty of room for him to be a garden-variety twat. But no worse than your average telly star.


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> oddly enough I have been getting into the whole point of his bio- reading about the crash. Otherwise its all borderline patridge gloss. Bacon sandwiches, his life as a loca radio dj existing on pot noodles.



I might watch their show if they drove to Dundee in bare feet eating Toblerone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2017)

stavros said:


> I might watch their show if they drove to Dundee in bare feet eating Toblerone.


the bio doesn't cover the clarkeson racial violence over a steak- I'm guessing that ones waiting for his proper memoirs whn he's too old and rich to care anymore. That ice cream is gay thing is just...what


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

*bump*

Nothing online that I can see but the sky news ticker saying he's off to hospital in a helicopter after a crash


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2017)

Just a smouldering wreck of the car left in a field. Looks like a bad 'un.

(It's all over twitter, btw.)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

The Mail have got it, but I ain't linking to them.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2017)

It's in the Telegraph too. Grand Tour presenter Richard Hammond airlifted to hospital after crash in Swiss mountain race

The Mirror: Richard Hammond 'airlifted to hospital after fiery crash in mountain race'


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2017)

That looks nasty.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2017)

According to the text he was taken or got out before the batteries caught fire


----------



## spitfire (Jun 10, 2017)

From Grand Tour Facebook page


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

No he's fine, they've put a plaster on his knee.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2017)

Fractured knee.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2017)

Btw, I don't watch car stuff, so am curious: is there a reason that he's the one who keeps on getting injured? Dangerous roles, takes on dangerous missions, fills a dangerous comedy slot, drives like more of an arsehole than the other two, etc?

Or does god just really fucking hate him?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

James May respects national speed limits and Clarkson has a fucked back.


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

Too small to see over steering wheel properly.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 10, 2017)

spitfire said:


>




Worst video of a crash ever


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Worst video of a crash ever



You have to pay Amazon £79/pa for the proper one


----------



## handy1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Horrible little Tory cunt anyway.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 11, 2017)

That is a shit crash. By shit I mean- what a fucking wanker- tried to slide is into the corner by the look of things


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 11, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Btw, I don't watch car stuff, so am curious: is there a reason that he's the one who keeps on getting injured? Dangerous roles, takes on dangerous missions, fills a dangerous comedy slot, drives like more of an arsehole than the other two, etc?
> 
> Or does god just really fucking hate him?




He can't drive.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

spitfire said:


> From Grand Tour Facebook page
> 
> View attachment 109042


"The cause of the crash is unknown"?

No it's fucking not.  He drove the car off the side of a fucking hill.


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 13, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Doesn't Hammond have this reputation as being a bit better or nicer than Clarkson?


----------



## gosub (Jun 13, 2017)

Who PhD said:


>




only that photo is from a topgear episode where he hunted clarkson who was driving a 4x4


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2017)




----------

